# never-ending story: Asus Cashback



## Somec (2. September 2015)

Hallo Leute.
In diesem Thread könnt ihr eure Erfahrungen mit dem Thema "Asus Cashback" mit mir teilen, positive als auch negative. Ich habe diesen Thread gestartet, da ich seit nunmehr 3 Monaten auf die Erstattung eines Teils des Kaufbetrags warte. Grundlage des Antrags ist der Kauf einer Asus R9 290x Rog Matrix im Aktionszeitraum vom 12.05.2015 bis 09.06.2015. Am 03.06.2015 habe ich den Cashback-Antrag eingereicht und einen Tag später die Eingangsbestätigung erhalten. Anfangs übte ich mich in Geduld, da mir bewußt war, dass die Bearbeitungszeit längere Zeit in Anspruch nehmen kann. Am 27.07.2015 (nach knapp 2 Monaten) bat ich in einer E-Mail um genauere Informationen in Bezug auf Annahme des Antrags und Zeitraum der Auszahlung. Die Antwort von Asus war:

"Sehr geehrter Teilnehmer, vielen Dank für Ihre Mail. Ihr Antrag wurde von uns geprüft und freigegeben. Aufgrund der hohen Beteiligung kam es leider zu ein paar Verzögerungen. Die Auszahlung Ihrer Cashback-Prämie wird aber in Kürze erfolgen."

Nun gut, seit dem ist nun wieder ein Monat vergangen, ohne das ich irgend etwas von Asus gehört habe. Selbst nach  ziemlich genau 3 Monaten, ist der Betrag  immer noch nicht zurückerstattet worden. Eine vor einigen Tagen gesendete E-Mail (an info@asus-insider.de und cashback@asus-promotion.de),  wird einfach nicht beantwortet. Wäre schön, wenn sich in diesem Thread Leute äußern, die schon Erfahrung mit Asus Cashback gemacht haben, insbesondere die Aktion vom 12.05.2015 bis 09.06.2015. Das ist schon alles ziemlich enttäuschend.


----------



## Andomaster (2. September 2015)

Ein Kumpel hat sich die selbe Grafikkarte gegönnt, auch mit dem selben Ergebnis, dass erst mal keine Antwort bzw. Rückerstattung kam. Nachdem er sich aber per Email noch einmal bei Asus gemeldet hat, haben sie ihn dazu aufgefordert die Rechnung nochmal per Email hinzuschicken. Zwei oder drei Wochen später hat er das Geld dann auf seinem Konto gehabt. Also versuche es einfach nochmal per Email, irgendwann müssen sie sich fast mal melden. Ist natürlich unschön wenn man seinem Geld so hinterherrennen muss... :-/
Ich selber hab ne Cashback-Aktion mit meinem Asus-Mainboard und Prozessor mitgemacht, da is alles problemlos abgelaufen! Denke mal du hast da jetzt einfach Pech gehabt, dass dein Antrag so untergeht!


----------



## Taximan (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe an der gleichen Aktion teilgenommen. Meine Erfahrungen sind die gleichen wie beim Threadersteller. 
Nur durch beharrliches hinterherfragen habe ich die Prämie bekommen. Von alleine haben die sich nicht gemeldet - HAUPTSACHE die Kohle der Kunden kassiert - pahhhhhh 
Nun meide ich Produkte dieser Firma und nehme auch ansonsten nie mehr an solchen Aktionen teil.

Meine Erfahrungen kannst du hier im Forum nachlesen.


----------



## mr2insane (1. November 2015)

Ich habe zwar erst bei der letzten Aktion mitgemacht, aber ausser den Spiele Code auch noch kein Geld gesehen...


----------



## KempA (1. November 2015)

Also ich und auch ein Bekannter haben damals auch zugeschlagen und wir haben unser Cashback beide Anfang Juli erhalten.


----------



## Natsu83 (17. November 2015)

Bei mir das selbe. habe an der letzten Cashback Aktion mitgemacht und noch nichts drauf. Könnte es gar eine reine köder-Masche sein. Sollte sich evtl mal der Verbraucherschutz mit befassen.  

Und zweiter nachteil: Seit der aktion werde ich laufend mit ASUS Newsletter zugebommt, obwohl ich die Newsletter nicht mit aboniert habe.

Also ehrlich gesagt werde ich nächstes mal kein ASUS-Produkt mehr kaufen.  Köder-Aktionen, die nicht halten was sie Versprechen, sind das letzte. Gute Hardware haben auch andere Hersteller (Z.b.: MSI)


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2015)

Natsu83 schrieb:


> Und zweiter nachteil: Seit der aktion werde ich laufend mit ASUS Newsletter zugebommt, obwohl ich die Newsletter nicht mit aboniert habe.



Interessant ist, dass du die Newsletter nicht abbestellen kannst.
Klickst du auf abbestellen, geht eine Webseite auf, die von deinem Virenscanner als Virus Verseucht blockiert wird.
Das ist inzwischen bei vielen so und ist ein erschreckender Trend.
Ich weiß schon, wieso ich bei so einem Kram nie mitmachen werden.


----------



## IDempiree (17. November 2015)

Hat sich Asus schon bei dir gemeldet auf deinen Beitreig hin? Oder ignoriert der Asus Support hier Fragen die unangenehm sind?


----------



## Natsu83 (17. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das hier ist definitiv nicht mehr Lustig, sondern nur noch PURE Belästigung.

Edit:
@IDempiree: Auf meine Email gab es bisher keine Antwort. Ist auch schon wieder knapp ne Woche her.


----------



## KempA (17. November 2015)

Das is echt seltsam.
Wie schon gesagt habe ich meine Zahlung wirklich recht flott erhalten und ich habe bis heute auch noch keine Werbemail bekommen


----------



## NuVirus (17. November 2015)

Hab für meinen Bruder die Karte gekauft gehabt und es hat lange gedauert aber kam dann irgendwann


----------



## wooty1337 (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich klink mich hier auch nochmal ein. Schon allein die Tatsache, dass man da hinterherrennen muss ist eine Sauerei. So kann man den Mitbewerbern natürlich auch Kunden wegschnappen. Erst mit Cashback locken und dann hoffen, dass die Leute den Anspruch im Sand verlaufen lassen.... Und dann mit der nächsten Aktion um die Ecke kommen, obwohl die Leute aus der vorigen Aktion noch auf das Geld warten. BRAVO ASUS!


----------



## mr2insane (3. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir ist es auch genau das selbe Problem weiterhin und jedes mal wenn man den Support anschreibt, erfährt man eine neue aussrede ! Momentan sollen "administrativen Umstände" der Grund dafür sein... mal schauen was sie mir nächste Woche schreiben .werden


----------



## wooty1337 (3. Dezember 2015)

Hab soeben genau die selbe Antwort erhalten


----------



## KempA (3. Dezember 2015)

Wenn man das hier so liest bin ich echt froh dass ich und mein Kumpel unser Geld sehr schnell auf dem Konto hatten und das ohne einmal nachfragen zu müssen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (3. Dezember 2015)

Ist schon komisch. Vor Jahren war ASUS für seinen guten Support bekannt. Mittlerweile ist die ehemalige Billigtochter AsRock sogar in dieser Hinsicht an ASUS vorbeigezogen. 
Ich hatte mit dem ASUS-Kundendienst in letzter Zeit eigentlich auch nur Probleme. Die Cashback-Aktionen hatten für mich einen komischen Beigeschmack (warum machen sie das Zeug nicht gleich um den Betrag billiger?), aber das scheint ja genau das Kalkül hinter der ganzen Aktion zu sein: nur ein kleiner Teil der Kundschaft scheint wirklich auf sein Geld zu beharren, sodass man am Ende als Hersteller doch besser weg kommt. Böse Zungen könnten nun behaupten, dass man die paar Einzelfälle vielleicht nur herausgezahlt hat, um den Anschein zu erwecken, überhaupt etwas zu bearbeiten. Überhaupt: wenn das wirklich die Intention war, sollte ASUS doch zumindest wissen, dass man sich damit auf lange Zeit selber ins Bein schießt, oder? Ich meine, im Internet bleibt doch sowas nicht unbemerkt, das sollte doch klar sein...
Ich wünsche jedenfalls allen Betroffenen eine schnelle Lösung des Problems und auf dass es in Zukunft nicht so schnell wiederkehren werde. Falls daraus nix wird, dann lasst wenigstens das nächste Mal eure Abneigung mit eurem Geldbeutel, wenn es mal wieder um den Kauf von Mainboards oder Grafikkarten geht. Die dürfen ruhig merken, dass der Kunde am längeren Hebel sitzt und man sowas einfach ein no-go ist.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## mr2insane (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich wollte mir anfangs einen sogut wie kompletten Rechner mit sovielen teilen wie möglich von Asus verbauen... mittlerweile habe ich hier nur das Mainboard und das Laufwerk von Asus, die Grafikkarte ist ne EVGA geworden, ich hab keine lust mich weiter rumzuärgern mit Asus....

Und wenn ich es noch könnte, würde ich sogar das Mainboard + Laufwerk auch wieder zurück schicken, es ist allerdings schon zu lange her...


----------



## 666mille (4. Dezember 2015)

Wahrscheinlich schreiben die nächste Woche irgend eine andere ausrede! Ist echt erschreckend. Wollte vor Weihnachten auch noch aufrüsten. Da kommt mir die Asus Aktion eigentlich gelegen.........


----------



## mr2insane (4. Dezember 2015)

666mille schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich schreiben die nächste Woche irgend eine andere ausrede! Ist echt erschreckend. Wollte vor Weihnachten auch noch aufrüsten. Da kommt mir die Asus Aktion eigentlich gelegen.........



Kann ich dir nur abraten ... Falls es die MSI noch gibt, nimm die aktion.


----------



## McZonk (5. Dezember 2015)

Mir geht es übrigens in der Zwischenzeit ähnlich, ein kurzes Protokoll:

05.10. Einreichung Antrag
23.10. Eigeninitiierte Rückfrage zum Bearbeitungsstand des Antrags
01.11. Antwort: Antrag genehmigt, Auszahlung erfolgt "*in Kürze*". "Ein paar Verzögerungen" sind "augrund der hohen Beteiligung" entstanden.
26.11. Eigeninitiierte Rückfrage zum Stand der Rückzahlung > unbeantwortet
05.12. Erneute eigeninitiierte Rückfrage und Fristsetzung zur Rückzahlung

> Wenn jetzt wieder nix kommt, gibt es noch ein Einschreiben an die Agentur und dann sehen wir mal weiter.


----------



## mr2insane (5. Dezember 2015)

McZonk schrieb:


> Mir geht es übrigens in der Zwischenzeit ähnlich, ein kurzes Protokoll:
> 
> 05.10. Einreichung Antrag
> 23.10. Eigeninitiierte Rückfrage zum Bearbeitungsstand des Antrags
> ...




Bei mir schaut es ähnlich aus...

10.09.15 Antrag abgegeben
25.09.15 Angeschrieben, wie lange es noch dauert
26.09.15 *Asus:*vielen Dank für Ihre Email. Wie in den Teilnahmebedingungen ersichtlich kann es bis zu 30 Tage dauern bis Ihr Antrag geprüft wird.
11.10.15 Wieder angeschrieben
12.10.15 *Asus:* Ihr Antrag wurde geprüft und freigegeben.
01.11.15 Nochmal Asus angeschrieben (Spiele Code immerhin schon erhalten) + Andeutungen auf ähnliche Fälle in diesem Forum hingedeutet.
03.11.15  *Asus:* in den meisten Fällen konnten sich diese Kommentare aufklären lassen mit falsch angegebenen Bankverbindungen o.ä. .. Aber in der Tat ist es so, dass die Abarbeitung der Anträge nach Beendigung der Aktion immer ein wenig Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. 
13.11.15 Angefragt ob ich an der Cashback 2.0 teilnehmen könnte und wenigstens ein Asus Produkt statt des Cashbacks erhalten könnte
13.11.15 *Asus:* vielen Dank für Ihre Mail. Ihr Antrag wurde von uns geprüft und freigegeben. Aufgrund der hohen Beteiligung kam es leider zu ein paar Verzögerungen. Die Auszahlung Ihrer Cashback-Prämie wird aber in Kürze erfolgen.
Leider ist es nicht möglich aktionsübergreifend Prämien auszuwählen, da die Produkte im Aktionszeitraum erworben werden müssen. Wir bitten um Entschuldigung.
01.12.15 Angefragt bei Asus ob ich in diesem Leben damit noch rechnen dürfte
01.12.15 *Asus:* es tut uns sehr leid, dass wir Sie mit der langen Wartezeit verärgert haben. Leider kam es aufgrund von administrativen Umständen zu dieser Verzögerung. Aber wir bemühen uns, Ihnen nun schnellstmöglich Ihren Cashbackbetrag auszuzahlen.

Stand heute 05.12.15, immer noch kein Geld auf meinem Konto und ich fühle mich mehr als verarscht...


----------



## wooty1337 (5. Dezember 2015)

Das ist echt ein Armutszeugnis... Da sieht man mal, wie viel die auf ihre Kundschaft geben


----------



## McZonk (5. Dezember 2015)

mr2insane schrieb:


> Stand heute 05.12.15, immer noch kein Geld auf meinem Konto und ich fühle mich mehr als verarscht...



Wunderbar, spricht für C&P-Texte und du wartest nunmehr noch länger auf die Rückzahlung. Gibst du bitte über Statusänderungen hier weiter Rückmeldung?


----------



## mr2insane (5. Dezember 2015)

McZonk schrieb:


> Wunderbar, spricht für C&P-Texte und du wartest nunmehr noch länger auf die Rückzahlung. Gibst du bitte über Statusänderungen hier weiter Rückmeldung?



Klar, hab vorhin den gesamten verlauf auch an Asus geschickt, mal schauen welche Abspeisung ich diesmal erhalte.


----------



## Natsu83 (9. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir ebenfalls noch nichts. Ich bin versucht den Verbraucherschutz einzuschalten. Das geht ja gegen alles was Zulässig ist. Auch sollte ASUS sich mal langsam hier zu Wort melden. Ist ja schon oberpeinlich dass Leute beschwert haben und von ASUS weder über den regulären Support vernünftige Antwort erhält noch sich ASUS hier irgendwie zu äußert. Scheint wohl ein Fall für Verbraucherschutz und gerichte zu sein.  Langsam wird es hier mal Zeit, ansonsten befasst sich bald das rechtssystem mit dem Fall.


----------



## mr2insane (9. Dezember 2015)

Am Anfang der Woche haben sie mir das Geld, nach drohen von "Unlauterer Wettbewerb" und welche Verstöße sie machen, das Geld ausgezahlt !


----------



## McZonk (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe ebenfalls mit entsprechender Androhung weiterer Maßnahmen wegen Verschleppung verbunden mit einer Fristsetzung eine sofortige Rückzahlung am Montag erreicht. Der Weg zum Verbrauchschutz wäre bei mir auch der nächste Schritt gewesen.

Beachtet auch dass nicht ASUS selbst die Rückzahlung vornimmt sondern die Agentur ninepoint consulting UG.


----------



## m0bbed (9. Dezember 2015)

Alles eine frechheit von asus!


----------



## wooty1337 (12. Dezember 2015)

Habe am 08.12.2015 auch endlich mein Cashback erhalten.....


----------



## mr2insane (13. Dezember 2015)

Scheinbar bekommt jetzt jeder sein Geld


----------



## scorparc (15. Dezember 2015)

Wahrscheinlich versucht Asus einfach die Auszahlung auszusitzen.. Der ein oder andere gibt sicher zu früh entnervt auf. Da kommen hohe Summen zusammen. 
Bin gespannt wie es bei mir laufen wird..


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Dezember 2015)

Hab am 17.09. zwei MBs bestellt, bisher noch keine Zahlung erhalten.
Mal schauen was der Support dazu sagt 

Wenn ich noch die Kraft dazu hätte, dann würde ich weinen... und mich dabei über ASUS auslassen.


----------



## WoNkA253 (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab den Antrag am 08.12.2015 für ein Mobo und eine Graka eingereicht bin auch mal gespannt wie lange das dauert


----------



## mr2insane (25. Dezember 2015)

@DerKabelbinder, scorparc  & WoNkA253 habt ihr schon euer Geld erhalten ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Dezember 2015)

Nach rund 11 Wochen ist tatsächlich eine Zahlung eingetroffen.
Dafür habe ich den Verein aber auch zwei mal anschreiben müssen - mit beiläufigem Verweis auf derartige Threads und die potenzielle Möglichkeit, sich an den Verbraucherschutz zu wenden 
Scheint so, als müsse man da einfach ein wenig Druck machen...

Eine Wertung über derartige Geschäftspraktiken will ich euch ersparen.
Bin mit ASUS jedenfalls endgültig durch und werde in Zukunft lieber in etwas seriösere Unternehmen investieren.


----------



## Freakwood (25. Dezember 2015)

Da freue Ich mich ja, den Thread entdeckt zu haben. Gestern erst habe Ich mich gefragt, wann die 25€ denn überwiesen werden würden. Sollte bis nach den Weihnachtsfeiertagen nichts eingehen, muss Ich wohl auch mal eine Mail schicken. An welche eMail-Adresse habt ihr euch denn gewendet? An den herkömmlichen Support?


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (28. Dezember 2015)

Freakwood schrieb:


> Da freue Ich mich ja, den Thread entdeckt zu haben. Gestern erst habe Ich mich gefragt, wann die 25€ denn überwiesen werden würden. Sollte bis nach den Weihnachtsfeiertagen nichts eingehen, muss Ich wohl auch mal eine Mail schicken. An welche eMail-Adresse habt ihr euch denn gewendet? An den herkömmlichen Support?



Einfach an info@asus-insider.de wenden.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Freakwood (7. Januar 2016)

Habe jetzt auch eine Nachricht geschrieben!


----------



## Natsu83 (10. Januar 2016)

So. Nach 3 Monaten endlich das Geld auf den Konto. Ist am Freitag eingetrudelt. Über ein viertel Jahr auf das Geld zu warten ist schon ein Hammerteil was mich dazu bewegt nicht mehr ASUS Produkte zu erwerben. Wenn ich bei ASUS direkt bestellt hätte und dort drei Monate nicht bezahlt hätte, hätten die mich inzwischen drei mal abgemahnt und ein Inkasso-Büro für die Eintreibung angagiert. So eine Zahlungsmoral ist ein absolutes NoGo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrend7 (12. Januar 2016)

Hm, habe auch mitgemacht und möchte eine Maus und 25€ erhalten. 
Dann werde ich wohl auch nicht so lange warten und mich an die E-Mailadresse wenden. 

Vielleicht kommt in der nächsten Woche ja was an, wenn es nicht klappt wird ja eher was in Foren geschrieben, als wenn es klappt.. 

Wünscht mir Glück  

Ich finde die Aufteilung der Cahbackprämien allerdings leicht merkwürdig, für ein 130€ Mainboard gibt es eine 60€ Maus und für eine 250€ Grafikkarte nur 25€.

Viele Grüße
Agrend

e: Habe jetzt auch eine E-Mail an Asus geschrieben.


----------



## Tobi1328 (18. Januar 2016)

Mein Antrag auf Cashback ist am 19.11. eingegangen und wurde kurz darauf schon "freigegeben".
Ich habe dann auch eine E-Mail geschrieben und folgende Antwort erhalten:



			
				Asus Support schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Teilnehmer,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Email. Leider können wir Ihnen noch keinen genauen Termin mitteilen, wann die Prämien versendet werden. Dies ist auch in den Teilnahmebedingungen beschrieben. Bitte stellen Sie sich noch auf eine Wartezeit ein. Der Status bedeutet lediglich, dass Ihr Antrag von uns erfolgreich geprüft wurde. Wir bitten um Ihre Geduld.
> 
> ...




In den Teilnahmebedingungen heißt es aber "ASUS überweist dem Kunden in der Regel innerhalb von 6 Wochen nach Eingang der Registrierung den CashBack-Bonus bzw. übersendet ihm das Geschenk."
Was denn nun?


----------



## Flipbo219 (18. Januar 2016)

Hätte ich den Thread doch nur mal früher entdeckt.. Ich bin zwar "erst" in der vierten Woche des Wartens, aber schon das geht mir gehörig auf den Nerv! In der Zeit hätte ich mir schon hundert neue Mäuse kaufen können.  

@Tobi1328: Ich würde Asus doch noch mal auf die Teilnahmebedingungen hinweisen und das der Termin ja schon innerhalb dieser 6 Wochen liegen sollte..


----------



## freezy94 (18. Januar 2016)

Natsu83 schrieb:


> So. Nach 3 Monaten endlich das Geld auf den Konto. Ist am Freitag eingetrudelt. Über ein viertel Jahr auf das Geld zu warten ist schon ein Hammerteil was mich dazu bewegt nicht mehr ASUS Produkte zu erwerben. Wenn ich bei ASUS direkt bestellt hätte und dort drei Monate nicht bezahlt hätte, hätten die mich inzwischen drei mal abgemahnt und ein Inkasso-Büro für die Eintreibung angagiert. So eine Zahlungsmoral ist ein absolutes NoGo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei meinem Ab-in-den-Urlaub 100€ Geld-Zurück-Gutschein hätte ich mich über 3 Monate gefreut. Bei mir ist es jetzt 11 Monate her und ich habe immer noch nichts - Anwalt, Verbraucherschutz NRW, etliche andere Beschwerden anderer User zusammengefasst - trotzdem immer noch nichts.  Nichts desto trotz: Termine sollte man einhalten oder den Kunden darüber informieren! Immerhin hast du es!


----------



## Govego (25. Januar 2016)

habe den antrag auch mitte dezember abgeschickt. meine rechnung hatte aber zwei seiten, ich habe natürlich nur den teil hin gesendet, auf dem das entsprechende produkt vermerkt war. ob das ein fehler war?

ich will damit sagen, dass ich auch noch keine bewilligung meines antrags erhalten habe, oder dergleichen. bis jetzt nur eine bestätigung, dass der antrag eingegangen ist und sie sich bei fragen an mich wenden.


----------



## OutOfMemory (26. Januar 2016)

Die aktuelle Cashback Aktion läuft noch bis zum 31.01. Das Cashback sowie die Prämien werden erst NACH Ablauf der Aktion verschickt/ausgezahlt. Also ruhig Blut. Das worüber der Thread zu Beginn handelte war eine andere Aktion.


----------



## Flipbo219 (26. Januar 2016)

OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Cashback Aktion läuft noch bis zum 31.01. Das Cashback sowie die Prämien werden erst NACH Ablauf der Aktion verschickt/ausgezahlt. Also ruhig Blut. Das worüber der Thread zu Beginn handelte war eine andere Aktion.



Das hat mir der Kundenservice auch erklärt. Ich finde das allerdings trotzdem eine Frechheit. 
Wenn man einen Artikel mit Cashback kauft, kauft man ihn ja gerade deswegen.  Und man will dann nicht erst 6 Wochen warten (was auch m.M.n. nicht aus der Aktion hervorgeht).
Ich kann verstehen, dass es für Asus einfacher ist, nach Ablauf der Aktion alle Zahlungen/Geschenke auf einmal auszuschütten, aber den "Aufwand" bei Eingang eines Antrages diesen zu bearbeiten und rauszuschicken sollte sich handhaben lassen.


----------



## OutOfMemory (26. Januar 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Das hat mir der Kundenservice auch erklärt. Ich finde das allerdings trotzdem eine Frechheit.
> Wenn man einen Artikel mit Cashback kauft, kauft man ihn ja gerade deswegen.  Und man will dann nicht erst 6 Wochen warten (was auch m.M.n. nicht aus der Aktion hervorgeht).
> Ich kann verstehen, dass es für Asus einfacher ist, nach Ablauf der Aktion alle Zahlungen/Geschenke auf einmal auszuschütten, aber den "Aufwand" bei Eingang eines Antrages diesen zu bearbeiten und rauszuschicken sollte sich handhaben lassen.



Vermutlich wird es wesentlich länger als 6 Wochen dauern. Meine Vermutung ist das Sie es eigentlich so geplant hatten: 6 Wochen nach Ablauf der Aktion. Wirklich kommuniziert wurde es aber nicht, nicht mal in den FAQ. 

Hab zwei Anträge. Einen aus dem Dezember, der wurde bereits genehmigt.  Einen aus dem Januar (ca. 2 Wochen alt). Der Steht noch auf In Bearbeitung. Wird er vermutlich auch noch  am Ende des Monats. Anhand der Antragsnummer kann man aber auch sehen wie viele das sind. Zwischen den vom Dezember und den im Januar ist eine Differenz von 10.000. Da hocken bestimmt paar Praktikanten die das alles abarbeiten müssen.


----------



## Tobi1328 (29. Januar 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> @Tobi1328: Ich würde Asus doch noch mal auf die Teilnahmebedingungen hinweisen und das der Termin ja schon innerhalb dieser 6 Wochen liegen sollte..


Na also, auf erneute Nachfrage mit Verweis auf die in den Teilnahmebedingungen genannten 6 Wochen tut sich was:


			
				Asus Support schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Teilnehmer,
> 
> Ihr Cashback wird diese Woche noch ausbezahlt.
> 
> ...


Bisher kam noch nichts, aber mal sehen, die Woche ist ja noch nicht um


----------



## Flipbo219 (29. Januar 2016)

2 1/2 Tage ist ja noch Zeit


----------



## cdo (29. Januar 2016)

Hallo. Ich habe am 15OCT2015 einen Antrag Cashback im Rahmen der Asus Gaming Weeks für mein damals gekauftes Asus Maximus VIII Ranger gestellt und gestern, 28JAN2016 sind EUR 30,- auf mein Konto eingegangen.
Hat zwar etwas gedauert, aber besser spät als nie


----------



## mr2insane (29. Januar 2016)

Das schlimmste ist ja, das hier ein Asus Support Mitarbeiter Angemeldet ist, dieses Forum im Sinne der Firma Unterstützen soll, aber hier zum Thema nichtmal etwas schreibt was da nun Sache ist...


----------



## Flipbo219 (1. Februar 2016)

mr2insane schrieb:


> Das schlimmste ist ja, das hier ein Asus Support Mitarbeiter Angemeldet ist, dieses Forum im Sinne der Firma Unterstützen soll, aber hier zum Thema nichtmal etwas schreibt was da nun Sache ist...



Das müssten doch diese Herrschaften hier sein oder?:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/asus-support-members.html


----------



## OutOfMemory (1. Februar 2016)

mr2insane schrieb:


> Das schlimmste ist ja, das hier ein Asus Support Mitarbeiter Angemeldet ist, dieses Forum im Sinne der Firma Unterstützen soll, aber hier zum Thema nichtmal etwas schreibt was da nun Sache ist...



Wie ja bereits geschrieben wurde hat ASUS eigentlich mit dem Cashback nichts zu tun. Das erledigt eine andere Firma die von denen beauftragt wurde.


----------



## Abductee (1. Februar 2016)

Ändert nichts daran das sie bei Unzufriedenheit urgieren könnten.
Ist ja das gleiche mit dem Reparaturcenter wo man Kostenvoranschläge für Garantiereparaturen bekommt.


----------



## Flipbo219 (1. Februar 2016)

OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Wie ja bereits geschrieben wurde hat ASUS eigentlich mit dem Cashback nichts zu tun. Das erledigt eine andere Firma die von denen beauftragt wurde.



Selbst wenn eine andere Firma das erledigt ist das keine Begründung. 
Wenn Ich auf der Arbeit sehen würde, dass der Kunde mit etwas nicht zufrieden ist auf dem mein Firmenname steht, dann versuche ich doch mein möglichstes zu tun. 
Auch wenn ich die Sache nur auf die nächste Etage bringen kann.

Zumal es auch auf anderen Seiten weitere solche Threads gibt, sollte sich da jemand von Asus mal mit auseinandersetzen:
https://forum.mindfactory.de/t91403-asus-cashback-aktionen-speziell-asus-z170-pro-gaming.html
ASUS Insider Cashback Aktion - Bisher keine Rückmeldung erhalten
..


----------



## OutOfMemory (1. Februar 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran das sie bei Unzufriedenheit urgieren könnten.
> Ist ja das gleiche mit dem Reparaturcenter wo man Kostenvoranschläge für Garantiereparaturen bekommt.





Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn eine andere Firma das erledigt ist das keine Begründung.
> Wenn Ich auf der Arbeit sehen würde, dass der Kunde mit etwas nicht zufrieden ist auf dem mein Firmenname steht, dann versuche ich doch mein möglichstes zu tun.
> Auch wenn ich die Sache nur auf die nächste Etage bringen kann.
> 
> ...



Löbliche Arbeitseinstellung. Aber meiner Erfahrung nach sind die meisten da eher anders. Wenn es nicht direkt in deren Zuständigkeit fällt, wird es sofort ignoriert oder weitergeschoben. Natürlich ist im Endeffekt ASUS dafür verantwortlich. Aber solange da nichts eskaliert werden die wohl vermutlich auch nicht eingreifen.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (2. Februar 2016)

OutOfMemory hat es ja schon geschrieben: Die Durchführung der Aktionen ist nicht bei uns im Haus. Daher kann ich im Regelfall auch nur an die bereits genannte eMail Adresse verweisen.
Aber natürlich gebe ich die Stimmen und Meinungen aus dem Forum weiter. Ihr könnt euch aber sicher sein das euer Feedback nicht ungehört ist.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Flipbo219 (2. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 



Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Aber natürlich gebe ich die Stimmen und Meinungen aus dem Forum weiter. Ihr könnt euch aber sicher sein das euer Feedback nicht ungehört ist.


Dann bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## MF13 (2. Februar 2016)

Als ich im November einen Canon-Drucker gekauft hatte, dauerte es gerade mal eine Woche, bis das Cashback auf meinem Konto war. Da könnte Asus sich echt mal eine Scheibe abschneiden, nach dem was ich hier lese.


----------



## OutOfMemory (3. Februar 2016)

Also meine beiden Anträge wurden  genehmigt und das erste Cashback wurde auch bereits ausgezahlt.


----------



## mr2insane (3. Februar 2016)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> OutOfMemory hat es ja schon geschrieben: Die Durchführung der Aktionen ist nicht bei uns im Haus. Daher kann ich im Regelfall auch nur an die bereits genannte eMail Adresse verweisen.
> Aber natürlich gebe ich die Stimmen und Meinungen aus dem Forum weiter. Ihr könnt euch aber sicher sein das euer Feedback nicht ungehört ist.
> 
> Gruß
> Doktor



Dann wäre es evt. eine Maßnahme ehrlich mit den Kunden umzugehen, das man leider derzeit nicht helfen kann anstatt von 1000 ausreden ....


----------



## Tobi1328 (3. Februar 2016)

Tobi1328 schrieb:


> Na also, auf erneute Nachfrage mit Verweis auf die in den Teilnahmebedingungen genannten 6 Wochen tut sich was:
> Bisher kam noch nichts, aber mal sehen, die Woche ist ja noch nicht um



Habe das Cashback heute erhalten! (!!!)


----------



## OutOfMemory (4. Februar 2016)

mr2insane schrieb:


> Dann wäre es evt. eine Maßnahme ehrlich mit den Kunden umzugehen, das man leider derzeit nicht helfen kann anstatt von 1000 ausreden ....



Hat Doktor[ASUS] doch. Er hat gesagt mit der Bearbeitung ist eine andere Firma beauftragt. Mehr als die Kritik hier weiterzuleiten kann er nicht. Kommt doch mal runter.  Du hast dein Geld doch sowieso schon erhalten.


----------



## Munin666 (4. Februar 2016)

OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Hat Doktor[ASUS] doch. Er hat gesagt mit der Bearbeitung ist eine andere Firma beauftragt. Mehr als die Kritik hier weiterzuleiten kann er nicht. Kommt doch mal runter.  Du hast dein Geld doch sowieso schon erhalten.



Ich habe mein Geld vom kauf der 980ti Strix noch nicht erhalten.
Ich bin mir 100% Sicher, dass ich den Antrag eingereicht habe, doch bisher gar nichts.

Immerhin handelt es sich um 45€.
Wie kann ich mich am besten darüber informieren ob mein Antrag überhaupt eingegangen ist?


----------



## OutOfMemory (4. Februar 2016)

Munin666 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Geld vom kauf der 980ti Strix noch nicht erhalten.
> Ich bin mir 100% Sicher, dass ich den Antrag eingereicht habe, doch bisher gar nichts.
> 
> Immerhin handelt es sich um 45€.
> Wie kann ich mich am besten darüber informieren ob mein Antrag überhaupt eingegangen ist?



Du hast doch die Antragsnummer. Damit kannst du doch den Status prüfen: Cashback ? Status-Abfrage | ASUS Insider


----------



## Munin666 (4. Februar 2016)

OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Du hast doch die Antragsnummer. Damit kannst du doch den Status prüfen: Cashback ? Status-Abfrage | ASUS Insider



Danke für den Link, mein Antrag ist vom 8.1. und hat den Status "Freigegeben" aber soweit ich gesehen habe, sind die 45€ nicht auf meinem Konto, da bleibt wohl nur abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## OutOfMemory (4. Februar 2016)

Munin666 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, mein Antrag ist vom 8.1. und hat den Status "Freigegeben" aber soweit ich gesehen habe, sind die 45€ nicht auf meinem Konto, da bleibt wohl nur abwarten und Tee trinken



Jop, bei mir wurde gestern der erste Antrag ausgezahlt vom Dezember. Der im Januar ist aktuell auch noch offen. Denkmal das läuft einfach nach dem Prinzip first come -> first serve sodass die älteren Anträge auch etwas länger warten müssen.


----------



## Flipbo219 (10. Februar 2016)

Habe jetzt noch mal den Support angeschrieben, da Dienstag die 6 Wochen rum sind und ich ja innerhalb dieser meine Maus zugeschickt bekommen sollte.
Als Antwort habe ich die typische Standardantwort bekommen:


			
				Asus Support schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Teilnehmer,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Email. Leider können wir Ihnen noch keinen genauen Termin mitteilen, wann die Prämien versendet bzw. ausgezahlt werden. Bitte stellen Sie sich noch auf eine Wartezeit ein. Der Status bedeutet lediglich, dass Ihr Antrag von uns erfolgreich geprüft wurde. Wir bitten um Ihre Geduld.
> 
> ...



Lesen die überhaupt ihre Mails?! So langsam bin ich ehrlich am zweifeln. Eine Wartezeit? Was heißt das? Weiter 6 Wochen?

Für mich steht jetzt fest, kein Asus mehr. So einen "Service" will und muss ich mir nicht bieten lassen.


----------



## Triniter (11. Februar 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt noch mal den Support angeschrieben, da Dienstag die 6 Wochen rum sind und ich ja innerhalb dieser meine Maus zugeschickt bekommen sollte.
> Als Antwort habe ich die typische Standardantwort bekommen:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab fast die gleiche Mail bekommen. Ich war auf Asus-insider.de und hab dort über das Formular den Status geprüft, mit dem Ergebnis 6.1. Status: Antrag freigegeben.
Dann direkt über den Button Email Senden eine Anfrage gestellt, wann denn mit der Abarbeitung zu rechnen sei. Folgende Antwort habe ich erhalten:


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> um den aktuellen Status Ihres Antrags zu checken, nutzen Sie bitte dieses Formular:
> 
> ...


Da geht einem echt das Messer im Sack auf, ist ja nicht so das der Emailbetreff nicht durch den Button schon so generiert wird das man absehen könnte das man genau von dieser Seite kommt... Und das ist leider nur einer von 2 Anträgen.


----------



## Flipbo219 (11. Februar 2016)

Habe nochmal eine etwas harschere Mail mit Verweis auf diesen & ähnliche Threads im Internet und der Frage bezüglich der Rechtlichkeit dieser Aktion  hinterher geschickt. 
Eine etwas zufriedenstellendere Mail ist jetzt zurückgekommen. 



			
				Asus Support schrieb:
			
		

> dass Sie mit dem Ablauf der Aktion nicht zufrieden sind, bedauern wir sehr.
> Wir können verstehen, dass Sie enttäuscht sind, wenn Sie sich auf eine Wartezeit von nur wenigen Tagen eingestellt haben. Sie können sich sicher sein, dass sowohl ASUS als auch die ausführende Agentur jederzeit sehr bemüht sind, den Ablauf zu optimieren.
> Bei dieser Aktion können wir Ihnen leider keinen genauen Liefertermin nennen, da die Anträge nach Eingangsdatum von uns bearbeitet werden.
> Aber wir versichern Ihnen, dass wir Ihren Auftrag mit einer Priorisierung weiter bearbeiten werden, damit Sie zeitnah Ihre Prämie erhalten.



Was jetzt zeitnah heißt werde ich ja jetzt sehen. 
Ich gebe dem ganzen noch bis zum 23.Zeit und wenn ich dann noch nichts habe werde ich mich wohl mal an meine Rechtsberatung wenden.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. Februar 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Ich gebe dem ganzen noch bis zum 23.Zeit und wenn ich dann noch nichts habe werde ich mich wohl mal an meine Rechtsberatung wenden.



Glaubst du, das ist es die paar Euro wert? Mir wäre das schon viel zu viel Drama und Nerven...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Februar 2016)

Ist es etwa besser, das Ganze im Stillen abzunicken und zu akzeptieren?


----------



## Munin666 (11. Februar 2016)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Glaubst du, das ist es die paar Euro wert? Mir wäre das schon viel zu viel Drama und Nerven...



Frage ich mich auch, ich denke, dass die Rechtsberatung wohl teurer sein wird, als das was er von Asus bekommen soll.
Asus hat hierbei relativ viele Produkte gelistet, welche das Cashback erhalten sollen. Daher kann man davon ausgehen, dass es schonmal was länger dauern kann.

Wenn dort wie bei mir bereits der Status "freigegeben" steht, werden wir wohl irgendwann unser Geld erhalten.
Die 45€ die ich erwarte sind zwar echt nicht wenig, aber dann muss man halt warten.
Des weiteren wäre es unfair wenn sie die Aufträge nicht der Reihe nach abarbeiten würden, wenn jemand der gestern seine Ware erhielt, heute schon die Gutschrift hat und andere bereits seit Monaten warten.
Mein Antrag war im Januar, ich lasse dem ganzen noch 2-3  Monate, bevor auch ich anfangen werde den Support zu kontaktieren.

@Kabelbinder: Dies ist natürlich nicht besser, aber was soll man machen? Wir können schlecht einsehen wie viele Anträge auf Gutschrift sie erhalten und uns daher auch schlecht ein Bild davon machen, Ich weis nur das für viele Produkte eine Gutschrift geplant war und es daher bestimmt auch viele Anträge geben kann. 
Da bleibt teilweise nur abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Flipbo219 (11. Februar 2016)

Munin666 schrieb:


> Frage ich mich auch, ich denke, dass die Rechtsberatung wohl teurer sein wird, als das was er von Asus bekommen soll.


offtopic: Naja dafür hab ich ja doch ne Rechtsschutzversicherung.


----------



## Gripschi (11. Februar 2016)

Verbraucher Zentrale wäre auch ne Idee.

Wenn abzusehen ist das es solche Verzögerung gibt hat man das zu Kommunizieren.

Das Cash Back läuft zwar nicht über asus aber verantwortlich sind sie dennoch.


----------



## the.hai (12. Februar 2016)

Hey,

Mein Cashback kam heute, Antrag lief seit 3. Dezember von meinem Asus Z170M-Plus.

Die Überweisung kam von "Ninepoint Consulting UG haftungsbeschränkt".


----------



## wooty1337 (12. Februar 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> offtopic: Naja dafür hab ich ja doch ne Rechtsschutzversicherung.



Und ist die auch ohne Selbstbehalte?


----------



## orca113 (12. Februar 2016)

> Hab zwei Anträge. Einen aus dem Dezember, der wurde bereits genehmigt.  Einen aus dem Januar (ca. 2 Wochen alt). Der Steht noch auf In Bearbeitung. Wird er vermutlich auch noch  am Ende des Monats. Anhand der Antragsnummer kann man aber auch sehen wie viele das sind. Zwischen den vom Dezember und den im Januar ist eine Differenz von 10.000. Da hocken bestimmt paar Praktikanten die das alles abarbeiten müssen.



Habe meine im Januar beantragt, wie lange dauert das bis es genehmigt wird?


----------



## wooty1337 (12. Februar 2016)

Genehmigung wahrscheinlich auf Nachfrage. Geld bestimmt nicht vor April


----------



## orca113 (12. Februar 2016)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Genehmigung wahrscheinlich auf Nachfrage. Geld bestimmt nicht vor April



So ich habe jetzt die Genehmigung "abgefragt" auf der Seite von Asus wo man die Emailadresse und die Antragsnummer angibt. Dort bekomme ich angezeigt "freigegeben".

Was mich nur ärgert ist das ich unmittelbar nach Antragsstellung ne Mail bekam mit der Antragsnummer und dem Hinweis das der Antrag geprüft wird und ich eine Mail bei Freigabe erhalte. Und? Was war jetzt? Nix war, ich musste abfragen wie der Status ist.


----------



## the.hai (12. Februar 2016)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Genehmigung wahrscheinlich auf Nachfrage. Geld bestimmt nicht vor April





the.hai schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Mein Cashback kam heute, Antrag lief seit 3. Dezember von meinem Asus Z170M-Plus.
> 
> Die Überweisung kam von "Ninepoint Consulting UG haftungsbeschränkt".



Ihr lest schon mit oder?^^


----------



## Flipbo219 (12. Februar 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> Die Überweisung kam von "Ninepoint Consulting UG haftungsbeschränkt".



Also wenn man sich mal deren Firmenprofil bei Xing anschaut haben die zwischen 1 und 10 Mitarbeitern. Kein Wunder dass das bei 10000 Anträgen dauert.


----------



## orca113 (13. Februar 2016)

DA wundert man sich...

Ne ist mir eigentlich latte. Hauptsache es kommt in einigen Wochen. Habe nämlich auch schon von Fällen gehört da haben Leute regelrecht kämpfen müssen ihr Cashback zu bekommen.


----------



## Freakwood (16. Februar 2016)

Meine Überweisung kam auch vor einigen Tagen rein..


----------



## WoNkA253 (16. Februar 2016)

Meine Überweisung kam nun auch endlich an 
Antrag war vom 10.12.


----------



## nonamez78 (16. Februar 2016)

Ok, "danke, dass es diesen Thread gib" . Ich wollte die Tage auch mal bei Asus wettern was los ist. Bei mir sind es ab Mitte Dezember bis Mitte Januar 4 Anträge, da wäre es wirklich etwas schade drum. Aber so übe ich mich mal in etwas, ich von Natur her nicht besitze: "Geduld"


----------



## Agrend7 (17. Februar 2016)

Ich bin echt enttäuscht von Asus. Die einzige Aussage die man bekommt ist, dass "man sich auf eine Wartezeit einstellen sollte". Ich hatte eigentlich vor diese blöde Maus noch an diesem System zu nutzen und nicht erst mit meinem nächsten.. aber es ist noch nicht absehbar, wann die Sachen verschickt werden .. supi

Wie lange soll ich denn warten liebes Asus Team? Ich habe die Komponenten gekauft, weil es Cashback gibt, nicht weil ich vielleicht im Laufe der nächsten Jahre eine Summe X bekomme..


----------



## the.hai (17. Februar 2016)

Das ist leider schon immer so gewesen, auch bei meinem Rampage IV Extreme damals. Das Cashback ist immer eine schnelle Methode um Kunden zu gewinnen, man sollte sich über die Wartezeit bewusst sein.

Deswegen macht es in den Beratungsforen meist auch wenig Sinn, das Cashback einzukalkulieren^^ Wer nur 1000€ hat, der kann keine 1025€ ausgeben, um die 25€ später wiederzubekommen. Für mich ist das völlig in Ordnung und ich habe mich bewusst für ein ASUS Board und der hohen Wartezeit entschieden. (auch ohne Cashback).


----------



## Agrend7 (17. Februar 2016)

Naja die 60€ für die Maus und dann noch 25€ sind schon einkalkuliert. Deswegen dümpel ich nun mit meiner alten Gammelmaus rum


----------



## the.hai (17. Februar 2016)

Agrend7 schrieb:


> Naja die 60€ für die Maus und dann noch 25€ sind schon einkalkuliert. Deswegen dümpel ich nun mit meiner alten Gammelmaus rum



Na siehste, grad bei der Maus ist es deutlicher spürbar


----------



## Lowco (18. Februar 2016)

Mein Cashback ist heute angekommen.

Antrag 26405 vom 12.*12.2015 (STRIX-*R9380-*DC2OC-*4GD5)


----------



## Flipbo219 (25. Februar 2016)

Nach sieben Wochen mal eine etwas positivere Mail von Asus bekommen:

Es tut uns leid, dass wir Sie mit der Wartezeit verärgert haben. Ihre Maus befindet sich bereits bei uns in der Logistik, allerdings können wir Ihnen noch kein konkretes Auslieferdatum nennen.

Ich war übrigens bei der Rechtsberatung und man guckt sich das mal genauer an. Allerdings meinte man ich soll von vorne herein nicht zu viel erwarten.

Also heißt es weiter abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## ASUS-Insider (6. März 2016)

Hallo liebe Teilnehmer, 

als durchführendes Promotion-Team der Cashback-Aktion wollten wir uns auch hier gern mit Euch in Verbindung setzen, damit Ihr nicht das Gefühl habt, mit Eurer Verärgerung allein gelassen zu werden. Wir haben mitbekommen, dass Ihr über die lange Wartezeit Eurer Auszahlung oder des Versands Eurer Prämien unglücklich seid. Dies tut uns wirklich leid und wir hoffen, dass wir hier ein wenig Klarheit in unsere Abläufe bringen können.  

Viele von Euch haben moniert, dass sie von uns teilweise mehrfach die gleichen Antwortmails erhalten haben. Dies ist sicherlich für Euch nicht so lustig, wenn Ihr schon seit einigen Wochen auf einen konkreten Status wartet, aber leider ist es uns aufgrund der Menge an eingehenden Anfragen nicht immer möglich, auf jede Frage individuell einzugehen. Wenn es keine Status-Veränderung gibt, kann es daher auch passieren, dass Ihr 2mal die gleiche Antwort erhaltet. 

Zum Ablauf der Aktion: Wir benötigen für die Bearbeitung eines Antrags, wie in den Teilnahmebedingungen beschrieben, einen Zeitraum von ca. 6 Wochen nach Antragsfreigabe, um ihn komplett abzuschließen. Und hier gehen wir, wie Ihr richtig gesehen habt, der Reihe nach vor, sodass die ersten freigegebenen Anträge auch zuerst bearbeitet wurden. Hier ist  zu beachten, dass es teilweise Anträge gab, die zwar schon im November oder Anfang Dezember bei uns eingegangen sind, aber erst im Januar freigegeben wurden, weil z.B. noch Unterlagen fehlten oder das falsche Dokument hochgeladen wurde. Aber wir nehmen Eure Kritik sehr ernst und werden bei den kommenden Aktionen darauf achten, dass die Auszahlungs- bzw. Versandzeiträume deutlich sichtbarer auf der Aktionsseite vermerkt werden. 

Wir haben außerdem bei der letzten Aktion die Statusabfrage eingeführt, die Ihr hier findet: Cashback – Status-Abfrage |  ASUS Insider
Auch diese befindet sich noch, wie Ihr sicherlich schon bemerkt habt, in der Testphase. Auch hier haben wir die Mails von Euch entsprechend ausgewertet und zur Verbesserung unserer Aktionen herangezogen. Wir werden in Zukunft noch stärker auf den Link hinweisen und auch die Infos für Euch, was evtl. an Eurem Antrag zur Freigabe noch fehlt, ausführlicher im Status vermerken. Außerdem werden wir die Mail-Alerts bei Status-Wechseln optimieren. 

Das Team von ASUS-Insider schaut sich jede Mail von Euch an und ist bemüht, Euch immer zeitnah zu antworten und auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen. Wenn Ihr also Fragen habt, wendet Euch gern an info@asus-insider.de. 
Die aktuelle Aktion wird nun von uns schnellstmöglich abgeschlossen, sodass Ihr alle bald Eure Auszahlungen oder Produkt-Prämien erhaltet. Wir haben niemanden vergessen und selbstverständlich wird jeder freigegebene Antrag berücksichtigt.


----------



## JackAttackCro (8. März 2016)

Kurzes Feedback von mir: Habe im Oktober 2015 das Cashback-Thema eingereicht und es nach telefonischem Erfragen im Januar 2016 erhalten.


----------



## orca113 (8. März 2016)

JackAttackCro schrieb:


> Kurzes Feedback von mir: Habe im Oktober 2015 das Cashback-Thema eingereicht und es nach telefonischem Erfragen im Januar 2016 erhalten.



Beruhigend das man erst anrufen muss... Oder ist das jetzt wieder nur Unsinn?

Gehe jetzt hier mal von Wichtigtuerei aus.


----------



## Flipbo219 (8. März 2016)

JackAttackCro schrieb:


> Kurzes Feedback von mir: Habe im Oktober 2015 das Cashback-Thema eingereicht und es nach telefonischem Erfragen im Januar 2016 erhalten.



Wo hast du denn angerufen?


----------



## orca113 (8. März 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn angerufen?



Beim Jauch als Telefonjoker


----------



## Munin666 (11. März 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Beruhigend das man erst anrufen muss... Oder ist das jetzt wieder nur Unsinn?
> 
> Gehe jetzt hier mal von Wichtigtuerei aus.



Also ich habe gestern mein Geld bekommen, beantragt hatte ich es irgendwann im Januar  
Aber ich habe nirgendwo angerufen oder sonst was gemacht, lediglich 1x den Status abgerufen um zu sehen ob es freigegeben wurde.


----------



## orca113 (11. März 2016)

Munin666 schrieb:


> Also ich habe gestern mein Geld bekommen, beantragt hatte ich es irgendwann im Januar
> Aber ich habe nirgendwo angerufen oder sonst was gemacht, lediglich 1x den Status abgerufen um zu sehen ob es freigegeben wurde.



Genau. Sage ja das war wieder Wichtigtuerei. Da gibts nix wo man anrufen kann. Halte jetzt auch Ausschau. Habe Ende Januar einen Antrag gestellt.


----------



## AntoniusGER (11. März 2016)

nach 9 Wochen immer noch kein Geld. langsam werde nun auch ich ungeduldig


----------



## Harkun (14. März 2016)

Hi Leute,

habe am 08.01.2016 im Zuge der Asus Cashback-Aktion zwei Anträge eingereicht. Einen für eine Ranger VIII und einen für eine GTX 970. Zwei Wochen nach Antragstellung waren beide Anträge bereits freigegeben.
Seit der Antragstellung sind nun mehr als 9 Wochen vergangen und ich habe mein Zeug (Headset und Maus) immernoch nicht bekommen. Hab mich 2 mal bei Asus gemeldet. Die erste Antwort war sinngemäß "wir können ihnen nicht sagen wann ihr Zeug abgeschickt wird - schauen sie beim Cashback-check nach. Die zweite Antwort (sinngemäß) "wir können ihnen nicht sagen wann ihr Zeug abgeschickt wird - stellen sie sich auf eine Wartezeit ein".
Da kommt natürlich echt Freude auf...

Hab noch eine Mail geschickt, mal sehen wie sie dieses mal reagieren...


----------



## mr2insane (14. März 2016)

Hallo Harkun,

seit froh das du solche Mitteilungen bekommst, das es länger dauern kann... Ich wurde Monatelang hingehalten und immer neue Daten genannt wann mein Cashback kommt.


----------



## Flipbo219 (14. März 2016)

Harkun schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe am 08.01.2016 im Zuge der Asus Cashback-Aktion zwei Anträge eingereicht. Einen für eine Ranger VIII und einen für eine GTX 970. Zwei Wochen nach Antragstellung waren beide Anträge bereits freigegeben.
> Seit der Antragstellung sind nun mehr als 9 Wochen vergangen und ich habe mein Zeug (Headset und Maus) immernoch nicht bekommen. Hab mich 2 mal bei Asus gemeldet. Die erste Antwort war sinngemäß "wir können ihnen nicht sagen wann ihr Zeug abgeschickt wird - schauen sie beim Cashback-check nach. Die zweite Antwort (sinngemäß) "wir können ihnen nicht sagen wann ihr Zeug abgeschickt wird - stellen sie sich auf eine Wartezeit ein".
> ...


Geht mir leider genauso. Warte seit dem 02.01 und da tut sich nix bei der Maus. 
Asus bzw. die externen die für die Aktion verantwortlich sind haben sich scheinbar vollkommen verkalkuliert. 
Es wird ja alles der Reihe nach abgearbeitet. 
Und meine Antragsnummer 3xxx schätze ich auch nicht sehr weit vorne ein.


----------



## Harkun (14. März 2016)

Sowas ist natürlich ziemlich unschön.
Ich verstehe nicht, warum Asus das mittlerweile nicht besser auf die Reihe kriegt. Es kann doch für die nicht von Vorteil sein, ihre Kunden so zu vergraulen zumal ich den Eindruck habe, dass msi mittlerweile wieder 'ne echte Alternative ist (mein Eindruck).


----------



## MF1990 (14. März 2016)

Ich hab auch noch nichts bekommen. Mein Antrag ist jetzt auch schon mehr als 8 Wochen alt. In Zukunft werde ich nichts mehr mit Asus Cashback kaufen und auch anderen empfehlen das nicht zu tun, die Wartezeit ist ein absoluter Witz.


----------



## Icedaft (14. März 2016)

Anfang Dezember gekauft, Cashback eingereicht - mitte Februar war das Geld auf dem Konto (was aber auch auf der Seite von Asus so beschrieben ware), insofern habe ich da nichts zu meckern.


----------



## orca113 (14. März 2016)

Wird eigentlich kommentarlos überwiesen (wo auch ich inzwischen nicht mehr dran glaube...) oder gibt's ne Mail in der Bescheid gegeben wird das man den Cashback ausgezahlt bekommt?

Für meinen Teil ist Cashback (wie hier durch ASUS praktiziert) in keiner Weise mehr ein Kaufanreiz.


----------



## Icedaft (14. März 2016)

Wurde kommentarlos überwiesen, habe ich auch erst einige Wochen nach Durchsicht meiner Kontoauszüge entdeckt...


----------



## mr2insane (14. März 2016)

Das Problem ist einfach, das Asus damit eine Firma beauftragt die völlig damit überfordert ist und Asus absolut keine Einsicht hat, wie weit sie ihre Aufträge abgearbeitet haben...


----------



## baomeista (14. März 2016)

Echt erbärmlich von Asus da nicht auf den Tisch zu hauen und auch sehr erbärmlich von dieser Firma muss ich sagen.
Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass es keine Zauberei stupide Anträge zu überprüfen und dann Überweisungen zu veranlassen oder gar selbst zu machen.
Wer schuld hier ist kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, aber eine große Firma wie Asus hat sicherlich genug Ressourcen da nachzuhelfen.

Der Imageschaden und der potentielle Kundenverlust in der Zukuft wird wahrscheinlich höher sein, als das was die an Personal sparen um diese Anträge zu bearbeiten.

Wird auch von mir jetzt doppelt überlegt ob ich in Zukunft mich von Asus-Cashback locken lassen werde, weiterempfehlen werde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht. 
Es gibt genug andere Hersteller auf dem Markt, die sich besser um ihre Kunden kümmern.


----------



## orca113 (15. März 2016)

Bin definitiv raus bei Cashback Aktionen. Gut hier bei meinem Monitorkauf war das Cashback nicht der ausschlaggebende Grund zum Kauf aber dennoch werde ich mich nicht mehr von Cashback Aktionen locken lassen.


----------



## Harkun (16. März 2016)

Habe jetzt eine Antwort erhalten:
"Sehr geehrter Teilnehmer,

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail. Es tut uns leid, Sie mit der langen Wartezeit
verärgert zu haben. Ihre Prämie befindet sich bereits in der Logistik,
allerdings können wir Ihnen leider kein konkretes Auslieferdatum nennen.
Aber wir bemühen uns, Ihnen die Prämie schnellstmöglich zukommen zu
lassen."

Es scheint also voranzugehen. Mal sehen wie Lange es noch dauert...


----------



## AntoniusGER (16. März 2016)

habe das Geld überwiesen bekommen. am 10. Januar Antrag gestellt, am 15. März gab es Geld zurück


----------



## Flipbo219 (16. März 2016)

Harkun schrieb:


> Habe jetzt eine Antwort erhalten:
> "Sehr geehrter Teilnehmer,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Mail. Es tut uns leid, Sie mit der langen Wartezeit
> ...


Dieselbe Mail habe ich am 25.02 auch bekommen.  Ist nur leider noch nichts da.


----------



## nonamez78 (16. März 2016)

Am 1.3. kam die Zahlung für den Auftrag vom 25.12.2015.
Am 10.3. kam die Zahlung für den Auftrag vom 07.01.2016.

Fehlt noch das Geld für den Auftrag vom 14.01.2016.


----------



## Flipbo219 (16. März 2016)

Asus schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Teilnehmer,
> 
> 
> leider kam es zu einigen Lieferschwierigkeiten, weshalb sich der gesamte Versand verzögert hat. Wir versuchen aber, dies so schnell wie möglich zu beheben und die restlichen Prämien zu versenden


Soll also nichts anderes heißen, dass es zu wenige Prämien für zu viele Anträge gibt und man vollkommen überfordert ist. 
Peinlich Asus. 
Soll man nächstes mal den Aktionsgrakas Codes oder so beilegen.


----------



## XyZaaH (16. März 2016)

Hab auch irgendwann im Januar meinen Antrag abgegeben, immer noch nichts erhalten.


----------



## the.hai (17. März 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Bin definitiv raus bei Cashback Aktionen. Gut hier bei meinem Monitorkauf war das Cashback nicht der ausschlaggebende Grund zum Kauf aber dennoch werde ich mich nicht mehr von Cashback Aktionen locken lassen.



Das Geld sofort sparen ist definitiv besser, als ewig auf cashback zu warten. wenn man aber zwei ähnliche produkte im vergleich hat, dazu auch gleicher preis, dann nehm ich gern die cashback sache 

grad wieder bei motorradreifen gemacht.


----------



## orca113 (20. März 2016)

Hallo, zur Info:

Hatte gestern/vorgestern das Cashback auf dem Konto.

Warte seit Mitte Januar.

Als hoffen lohnt.

Aber ich bin nicht begeistert wie Asus Cashback handhabt.


----------



## Tarantel_Joe (21. März 2016)

mein Cashback bzw die Maus wurde auch am 07.01 freigegeben und seitdem ist genau gar nichts passiert. Habe die mehrmals angeschrieben und jedesmal gibt es ne andere Ausrede. Echt lächerlich. In Zukunft lass ich mich von sowas nicht mehr locken.


----------



## ASUS-Insider (22. März 2016)

Hallo liebe Teilnehmer,

wir nehmen Eure Kritik bezüglich unserer Cashback-Aktionen sehr ernst. Dass es zu den langen Wartezeiten kommt, liegt aber nicht daran, dass wir Eure Anträge liegen lassen oder am Ablauf bei der Agentur, die uns dabei hilft, sondern lediglich daran, dass wir nach dem Ende so einer Aktion eine bestimmte interne Abwicklungszeit brauchen. Die letzten Prüfungen der Anträge kann z.B. erst erfolgen, wenn die Aktion abgeschlossen ist. Dies betrifft vor allem Anträge, bei denen noch einmal etwas nachgeprüft werden muss, weil während der Aktionsphase noch Nachfragen nötig waren, der Antrag nicht komplett abgegeben wurde, etc. 

Aber wir werden selbstverständlich bei weiteren Aktionen Eure Kritik verwenden, um uns an der Stelle zu verbessern. Wir werden den Ablauf noch transparenter darstellen und auch die Bearbeitungszeit klarer kommunizieren. 

Herzliche Grüße
Eurer ASUS-Insider-Team


----------



## Thyel (22. März 2016)

Ich denke gerade die Transparenz wäre wirklich gut. 
Seit ich das erste Mal nachgeguckt habe, steht mein Antrag auf genehmigt. Leider kann ich mit keinem Datum rechnen. 
Wäre der ganze Vorgang transparenter, könnte ich eventuell genauer wissen, wie lang ich noch warten muss.


----------



## baomeista (24. März 2016)

Den Status "Antrag Freigegben"(Übrigens falsch geschrieben, wie schlecht) auf der Website hab ich schon seit 2 Monaten. 
Wahrscheinlich wäre es wesentlich weniger frustrierend für die Leute wenn sich da etwas tun würde, sprich mehr Statusupdates.

Es könnte meinetwegen 10 Phasen geben von: Antrag erhalten, in bearbeitung, Antrag freigegeben, Übermittelt ans Lager/Übermittelt an Accounting, warten auf Freigabe Bank/Versand wird vorbereitet etc etc etc.

So würden die Leute mal sehen, dass da etwas passiert!
Für mich sieht es momentan nur so aus, als ob da gar nichts gemacht wird.

Und ganz im ernst, ich würde ALLE Cashback Überweisungen innerhalb von 1 Tag erledigen können. Alle freigegeben Anträge wurden unlängst überprüft und die Kontodaten liegen in einer Maske oder in einer sonstigen Datei ordentlich gesammelt. Selbst wenn man das manuell machen würde, wäre das kein unmöglicher Zeitaufwand.


----------



## MF1990 (24. März 2016)

Fürs Protokoll habe meinen Cashback heute erhalten, mein Antrag wurde am 29.01.16 gestellt.


----------



## Agrend7 (27. März 2016)

Um ehrlich zu sein glaube ich nicht, dass da noch Mäuse kommen. Es ist jetzt mehr als 3 Monate her, dass der Antrag freigegeben wurde. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man mehr als ein viertel Jahr braucht um eine Maus zu verschicken. 
Dazu kommen die recht patzig wirkenden Antworten vom Support (damit meine ich nicht hier im Forum).

Ich denke ihr (Asus) tut euch selbst nen Gefallen, wenn ihr solche Aktionen nicht mehr anbietet, oder nur noch Geld zurück gebt.


----------



## PopoX (29. März 2016)

Ich habe mir am 30.1 das Asus Maximus VIII Impact gekauft und bin ja somit im Cashback-Zeitraum, da gild:
"Die Aktion beginnt am 09.11.2015 und dauert bis zum 31.01.2016.  („Aktionszeitraum“).

Alle Aktionsprodukte müssen im Aktionszeitraum bei einem der in Anlage 3 genannten und in Deutschland oder Österreich ansässigen Teilnehmenden Partner oder von einem Online-Händler mit einer eingetragenen Anschrift in einem der vorstehend aufgeführten Länder („Aktionsgebiet“) gekauft werden und über eine gültige Rechnung mit Datum innerhalb des Aktionszeitraums verfügen."

Da ich mein Geld noch immer nicht bekommen habe, habe ich ASUS geschrieben und folgende Antwort bekommen:

Die Aktion beginnt am 09.11.2015 und dauert bis zum 31.01.2016.  („Aktionszeitraum“).
Alle Aktionsprodukte müssen im Aktionszeitraum bei einem der in Anlage 3 genannten und in Deutschland oder Österreich ansässigen Teilnehmenden Partner oder von einem Online-Händler mit einer eingetragenen Anschrift in einem der vorstehend aufgeführten Länder („Aktionsgebiet“) gekauft werden und über eine gültige Rechnung mit Datum innerhalb des Aktionszeitraums verfügen.

Darauf habe ich Ihnen meine Rechnung geschickt und geschrieben:
Laut Ihrer Website gilt die Aktion bis zum 31.1.2016. Das Mainboard wurde am 30.1.2016 gekauft. Somit ist es Teil der Cashback-Aktion!
Im Anhang finden Sie die Original Rechnung mit dem Kaufdatum (Gelb-Markiert). Das Lieferdaturm ist am 2.2.2016 das hat aber nicht damit zu tun, wann ich das Mainboard gekauft habe.

Somit bin ich Teil Ihrer Aktion!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mein Name

Die darauffolgende Antwort war:
Sehr geehrter Teilnehmer, 

laut Teilnahmebedingungen der Cashback-Aktion haben wir zu prüfen, ob das Rechnungsdatum im Aktionszeitraum liegt. Da das Liefer- und auch das
Rechnungsdatum Ihrer Rechnung der 2.2.2016 mussten wir Ihren Antrag leider ablehnen. 


Was soll ich jetzt bitte machen? Die versprechen Geld und man bekommt keines. Das Steht auf der Offiziellen Online-Bestellung:
Lieferdatum 02.02.2016
Online-Bestellung "Best.Nr" vom 30.01.2016

Seit wann richtet sich das bitteschön nach dem Lieferdatum?
Muss echt sagen, wenn ASUS das Druchzieht, werde ich weder Asus Mainboard weiterempfehlen (was ich bis jetzt immer gemacht habe) noch mit selbst ein neues Rampage Extreme Kaufen, sollte meines Kaputt werden.

Kann ich irgendwas machen, um an mein Geld zu kommen?

MfG PopoX


----------



## orca113 (29. März 2016)

@ PopoX 

Das ist wirklich ne Sauerei. Denke es richtet sich nach dem Kaufdatum? Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## McZonk (29. März 2016)

Interessant ist in diesem Fall nicht das Datum der Onlinebestellung, sondern wann deine Rechnung erstellt worden ist. Auf welches Datum ist also die Rechnung datiert. 

Handelt es sich bspws. um Mindfactory oder Drivecity und CO wird explizit zwischen Onlinebestellung (bsp: 03.02.13) und Rechnungsdatum (05.02.13) unterschieden. Es gibt auf Rechnungen eigentlich generell ein Datum, welches als Rechnungsdatum ausgewiesen ist > und in der Aktion kommt es nur darauf an.

Oder anders gesprochen: Wenn ein Artikel 3 Wochen Lieferzeit hat, willst du ja auch nicht die Garantie schon mit der Wartezeit abstottern, sondern diese soll ab dem Tage gelten, an dem du den Artikel auch wirklich bekommst, also die Rechnungsstellung erfolgt.


----------



## OutOfMemory (29. März 2016)

Da hat ASUS leider recht.  Zu dem Zeitpunkt kam noch kein Kaufvertrag zustande, rechtlich gesehen ist das nur ein Angebot. Diesen Hinweis findet man auch öfter in Bestellbestätigungen.


> Bitte beachten Sie: Diese E-Mail dient lediglich der Bestätigung des Einganges Ihrer Bestellung und stellt noch keine Annahme Ihres Angebotes auf Abschluss eines Kaufvertrages dar. Ihr Kaufvertrag für einen Artikel kommt zu Stande, wenn wir Ihre Bestellung annehmen, indem wir Ihnen eine E-Mail mit der Benachrichtigung zusenden, dass der Artikel an Sie abgeschickt wurde.



Daher gilt das Rechnungsdatum. Das steht auch so in den Teilnahmebedingungen. Ist halt blöd gelaufen, aber ASUS kann man da keine Schuld zuweisen.  

ASUS hat auch nie gesagt das es sich nach dem Lieferdatum richtet. Primär ist das Rechnungsdatum. Die Aussage von ASUS "Da das Liefer- und auch das
Rechnungsdatum Ihrer Rechnung" war wohl eher gemeint "hätte das Lieferdatum in dem Aktionszeitraum gelegen, hätten wir noch was machen können". Wobei ich es persönlich für unwahrscheinlich halte das Lieferdatum vor Rechnungsdatum liegt. Da eigentlich immer erst kassiert und dann versendet wird.


----------



## PopoX (29. März 2016)

Die Rechnung. Ich hofe ich habe alle persönlichen Daten unleserlich gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mir gedacht, ich bestelle noch kurz vor Aktionsende, da ich dann noch das Cashback bekomme. Ohne Cashback hätte ich das Mainboard nicht genommen


----------



## McZonk (29. März 2016)

Deine Rechnung ist rechts oben ("Seite 1 von 1") datiert - undzwar auf den 2.2., ärgerlich aber leider rechtens. Wann du deine Onlinebestellung absetzt, ist in diesem Fall vollkommen irrelevant. Leider zu deinen Ungunsten.


----------



## PopoX (29. März 2016)

Na das ist ja super. Jetzt hab ich 40€ zu viel für das Ding gezahlt 

Werde Trotzdem kein Asus Produkt mehr kaufen, nachdem was man so ließt von denen.

Danke dennoch für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Munin666 (29. März 2016)

PopoX schrieb:


> Na das ist ja super. Jetzt hab ich 40€ zu viel für das Ding gezahlt
> 
> Werde Trotzdem kein Asus Produkt mehr kaufen, nachdem was man so ließt von denen.
> 
> Danke dennoch für eure Hilfe!



Vielleicht wird es ja noch von Asus-Insider gelesen, die ja seit neustem hier im Forum aktiv sind und die werden noch einmal ein Auge zudrücken.
Alternativ kannst du dich auch an Asus direkt wenden, vielleicht können die ja noch was drehen.

Ich kann dich da voll und ganz verstehen, aber ich kann auch hier die andere Partei gut verstehen, denn wie schon von jemanden erwähnt wurde, geht es auch bei Garantiefällen nach dem Rechnungs oder Lieferdatum und nach einem müssen die von der Cashback aktion sich ja auch richten bzw irgendwo müssen die eine Grenze ziehen.
Das du jetzt natürlich am Vorletzten Tag der Aktion bestellt hast und die 3 Tage später liefern und die Rechnung eben auf diesen Tag datiert ist, ist nunmal doof gelaufen und da lässt sich wohl nur aus Kulanz noch etwas regeln.


----------



## Agrend7 (31. März 2016)

Wenn ich sehe, dass es bei Asus schon die nächste Cashback-Aktion gibt, krieg ich so nen Hals! Kriegt bitte erstmal Aktion 1 gebacken, bevor ihr die nächste anfangt. 
Und euren Support zur Cashback-Aktion könnt ihr eigentlich gleich einstellen. Das einzige, was der Support macht ist sagen "die Prämie ist bereits im Versand" Joa .. seit über nem Monat .. sauber!

Gesamtwartezeit inzwischen 4 Monate!!!


----------



## OutOfMemory (31. März 2016)

Agrend7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, dass es bei Asus schon die nächste Cashback-Aktion gibt, krieg ich so nen Hals! Kriegt bitte erstmal Aktion 1 gebacken, bevor ihr die nächste anfangt.
> Und euren Support zur Cashback-Aktion könnt ihr eigentlich gleich einstellen. Das einzige, was der Support macht ist sagen "die Prämie ist bereits im Versand" Joa .. seit über nem Monat .. sauber!
> 
> Gesamtwartezeit inzwischen 4 Monate!!!



Vermutlich per Hermes, die versenden ja bekanntlich mit einem Muli, falls es überhaupt verschickt wird und nicht "verloren" geht


----------



## Flipbo219 (31. März 2016)

Top, auf meine Mails bekomme ich jetzt nicht mal mehr antworten.
Super Asus 👍 In der Zeit seit dem 02.01 hätte ich mir auch zehn neue Mäuse kaufen können. 

Da ist echte Kompetenz am Werk.


----------



## maximusoptimus (31. März 2016)

Da ja am Anfang des Threads auch um positive Rückmeldung gebeten wurde, gebe ich mal meinen Senf dazu:
Ich habe schon 2 Asus Produkte (WLAN-Router und Monitor) mit, bei Kaufdatum, laufenden Cashback-Aktionen gekauft und recht kurz danach das Geld erhalten, ohne dabei irgendwelche Probleme zu haben.
Fazit: Immer wieder gerne Asus-Aktionen (hat zusammen fast 100€ gespart)


----------



## Behrlii (1. April 2016)

Hallo,
hab endlich einen Thread im Internet gefunden mein Antrag ist noch von 2015 !!!!! Ich hab mir ein Mainboard gekauft und wollte das Headset Strix2.0 als Prämie,  ich wart also schon mehr als 3 Monate, ich habe alle Mails schon durch Blabla Lieferschwierigkeiten ... liegt in der Logistik.... alles... jetzt hab ich seit 10 Tagen schon keine Antwort mehr auf meine Mail, langsam reicht mir, wenn sich da nicht bald was tut wird Asus boykottiert und ich werde jedem den ich kenne abraten, die mache n damit doch nur minus, wenn ich einem Freund schon empfehle keinen Asus Laptop zu kaufen sind gleich mal paar hundert Euro, ich hab schon für tausende Euro Asus Produkte gekauft, aber langsam riecht es muss seit 3 Monaten ohne Headset spielen und die kriegen es nicht gebacken das hätte schon vor einem Monat spätestens da sein sollen... vielleicht äußert sich ja der Asus Insider Typ hier nochmal ob nochmal  was passiert , " das jeder seine Prämie bekomme" glaub ich nicht mehr.

Bis jetzt kann ich jedem generell nur noch von Asus abraten nach so einem Desaster, da ist viel Kundenvertrauen verloren gegangen.


----------



## Behrlii (3. April 2016)

hab heute eine Mail bekommen nach fast 2 Wochen die Prämien werden voraussichtlich in den nächsten  2 Wochen versendet... ich glaube leider nicht mehr dran.


----------



## Flipbo219 (3. April 2016)

Ja bin ich auch mal gespannt. War vermutlich eine Rundmail kann das sein? :

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail. Die Bestätigung Ihres freigegebenen Antrags wurde bereits an den Logistik-Dienstleister weitergeleitet. Bei diesem kommt es zurzeit leider zu der bereits geschilderten Verzögerung. Dies bedauern wir sehr und hoffen, dass wir alle Prämien in 1-2 Wochen ausgeliefert haben werden.


----------



## defPlaya (6. April 2016)

Hat sich erledigt! Danke!


----------



## Behrlii (10. April 2016)

ich hab bis jetzt immer noch nix bekommen.... war wohl wieder nix. für mich ist Schluss mit Asus.


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2016)

Oh ha, da hat Asus sich ein richtiges Eigentor geschossen... 
Mein Cashbackkohle habe ich nach ca. 8/9 Wochen bekommen. Aber da scheine ich zu den wenigen zu gehören die tatsächlich das Cashback bekommen haben zeitnah zur Antragsstellung.

Wer weiß aber wieviele Anträge da tatsächlich tagtäglich durchgekloppt werden. Sicher ne Mammutaufgabe 

Zukünftig sollte sich Asus aber vorher überlegen wie das zu stemmen ist.


----------



## Agrend7 (11. April 2016)

Mein Geld habe ich "schnell" bekommen (Harharhar), schnell bedeutet in diesem Fall ca 2,5 Monate nach dem Antrag. 

Die Maus werde ich wohl nicht mehr bekommen, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich meinen PC vor einem halben Jahr zusammengebaut habe und dafür die Maus haben wollte. 

Meine nächste Grafikkarte wird keine Asus mehr.

Eigentor trifft es sehr gut


----------



## orca113 (11. April 2016)

Klar ist es eine riesen Aufgabe wie ich mir denken kann. Leider vermute ich das hier seitens ASUS nicht weit genug gedacht wurde... Das hätte alles besser organisiert gewesen sein sollen.


----------



## scorparc (11. April 2016)

Ich habe am 16.12.15 ein Asus-Mainboard bei Mindfactory bestellt. Am 18.01.16 eine Eingangsbestätigung zwecks "ASUS Promotion-Aktion" bekommen, wollte das angepriesene Headset haben.. Seither mittels drei Mails nachgefragt.. und warte immer noch 
Das ganze ist ein Frechheit und Verarsche pur..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (11. April 2016)

Komisch, die Bestätigung kam per Mail direkt nach der Antragsstellung.


----------



## scorparc (11. April 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Komisch, die Bestätigung kam per Mail direkt nach der Antragsstellung.



Ich hab auch die Bestätigung per Mail bekommen.. Aber seither hat sich nichts getan. Auf Nachfrage schrieb man mir das es an der Logistik liegt.. Verars**en kann ich mich selber.. sind jetzt drei Monate..


----------



## orca113 (11. April 2016)

Ja ist ärgerlich kann ich alles verstehen... Bin aber davon überzeugt das nichts unter den Tisch fällt. Dauert eben alles nur sehr lange.


----------



## Flipbo219 (11. April 2016)

Da fällt nichts unter den Tisch. Allerdings fällt denen immer eine neue Ausrede ein. Mittlerweile habe ich denen sogar einen eigenen Outlook Ordner gegeben. 

02.01. Antrag

19.01
Sehr geehrter Kunde, 
um den aktuellen Status Ihres Antrags zu checken, nutzen Sie bitte dieses Formular: 
Cashback – Status-Abfrage |  ASUS Insider
Für die Abfrage des Status benötigen Sie Ihre Antragsnummer und Ihre Emailadresse.
Bitte beachten Sie dass die Prüfung und anschließende Bearbeitung einige Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Ihr ASUS-Promotion Team 

20.01 (da mir ja klar war, wie man den Status abfragt)
Sehr geehrter Teilnehmer,
vielen Dank für Ihre Email. Leider können wir Ihnen noch keinen genauen Termin mitteilen, wann die Prämien versendet werden. Dies ist auch in den Teilnahmebedingungen beschrieben. Bitte stellen Sie sich noch auf eine Wartezeit ein. Der Status bedeutet lediglich, dass Ihr Antrag von uns erfolgreich geprüft wurde. Wir bitten um Ihre Geduld.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Ihr ASUS-Promotion Team 

10.02
Diesselbe Mail bekommen wie am 20.01

11.02
Sehr geehrter Kunde, 
dass Sie mit dem Ablauf der Aktion nicht zufrieden sind, bedauern wir sehr. 
Wir können verstehen, dass Sie enttäuscht sind, wenn Sie sich auf eine Wartezeit von nur wenigen Tagen eingestellt haben. Sie können sich sicher sein, dass sowohl ASUS als auch die ausführende Agentur jederzeit sehr bemüht sind, den Ablauf zu optimieren. 
Bei dieser Aktion können wir Ihnen leider keinen genauen Liefertermin nennen, da die Anträge nach Eingangsdatum von uns bearbeitet werden. 
Aber wir versichern Ihnen, dass wir Ihren Auftrag mit einer Priorisierung weiter bearbeiten werden, damit Sie zeitnah Ihre Prämie erhalten.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Ihr ASUS-Promotion Team 

15.02
Sehr geehrter Kunde, 
wie bereits gesagt können wir Ihnen leider noch kein genaues Versanddatum nennen, haben Ihre Anfrage aber direkt an unser Logistikzentrum weitergeleitet. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Ihr ASUS-Promotion Team 

25.02
Sehr geehrter Teilnehmer, 
vielen Dank für Ihre Mail. Es tut uns leid, dass wir Sie mit der Wartezeit verärgert haben. Ihre Maus befindet sich bereits bei uns in der Logistik, allerdings können wir Ihnen noch kein konkretes Auslieferdatum nennen. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Ihr ASUS-Promotion Team 

16.03
Sehr geehrter Teilnehmer, 
leider kam es zu einigen Lieferschwierigkeiten, weshalb sich der gesamte Versand verzögert hat. Wir versuchen aber, dies so schnell wie möglich zu beheben und die restlichen Prämien zu versenden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Ihr ASUS-Promotion Team 

03.04
Sehr geehrter Teilnehmer, 
vielen Dank für Ihre Mail. Die Bestätigung Ihres freigegebenen Antrags wurde bereits an den Logistik-Dienstleister weitergeleitet. Bei diesem kommt es zurzeit leider zu der bereits geschilderten Verzögerung. Dies bedauern wir sehr und hoffen, dass wir alle Prämien in 1-2 Wochen ausgeliefert haben werden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Ihr ASUS-Promotion Team 

Wen's nicht interessiert was ich da geschrieben soll's ignorieren. 

Aber ich fühle mich so dermaßen beschissen von Asus. Hauptsache kurzfristig Kunden generieren und so den Umsatz ankurbeln. Aber ob der Kunde dann auch zufrieden ist, ist denen doch sch**ß egal. 
"Priorisierung" können die sich sonst wohin stecken. 
Ich würde sogar wetten, dass die Prämien nicht wie versprochen diese Woche ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Rodn3y84 (13. April 2016)

Warte nun auch schon gut Drei Monate, auf Emails wird gar nicht mehr reagiert und diese Prio-liste ist ja wohl ein schlechter Witz. Bei der Größe des Unternehmens erwartet man schon kompetentere sowie schnelle Abarbeitung so verschreckt man nur die Kunden. Wenn man wenigstens eine ungefähre Zeit nennen könnte aber dieses "leider können wir Ihnen kein genaues Versanddatum nennen" klingt inzwischen sehr nach hinhalten bzw. ausrede. 

Bietet gefälligst nicht solche Aktionen an bzw. startet sogar noch eine neue wenn ihr schon mit der ersten Überfordert seid!


----------



## Snoopdogg85 (13. April 2016)

Hallo an alle,
ich habe den Antrag am 19.01.2016 gestellt und bis heute auch noch nichts bekommen.
Wie bei allen anderen bekomme ich nur diese Textbausteine Mails zurück. Kein genauer Liefertermin.
Habe mich auch bereits telefonisch mit ninepoint Consulting in Verbindung gesetzt. Die sind ja soweit ich weiß für die Aktion verantwortlich. Aber auch dort wurde ich nur vertröstet, dass ich bitte noch warten soll.
Wird auch für mich das letzte Produkt von Asus sein. 
Wie bereits erwähnt geht es wohl hier nur um kurzfriste Umsatzsteigerungen, aber die Kundenzufriedenheit wird außer Acht gelassen.

Mal schauen ob das Headset jemals ankommen wird.


----------



## Behrlii (13. April 2016)

Auf meine letzte Mail wurde auch wieder nicht geantwortet außerdem wurde mir vor 2 Wochen gesagt das die Prämien innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen verschickt werden. War wieder eine Farce, nichts ist gekommen. Spiele schon seit Monaten ohne Headset dachte das kommt wenigstens nach 2 Monaten jetzt warte ich schon 4 Monate.... nie wieder Asus


----------



## TheLo0s (14. April 2016)

Bei mir genau das gleiche...
Seit 06.01.2016 freigegeben aber noch nichts erhalten...

War auch schon per Mail in Kontakt mit denen... 
Die letzte vom 16.03.2016

----------------------------------------------------------------
Sehr geehrter Teilnehmer,

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail. Es tut uns leid, Sie mit der langen Wartezeit verärgert zu haben. Ihre Prämie befindet sich bereits in der Logistik, allerdings können wir Ihnen leider kein konkretes Auslieferdatum nennen. Aber wir bemühen uns, Ihnen die Prämie schnellstmöglich zukommen zu lassen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 

Ihr ASUS-Promotion Team 
----------------------------------------------------------------


Wirklich schade, vor allem war in diesem Fall tatsächlich der Cash Back Bonus die ausschlaggebende Kaufentscheidung!


----------



## Flipbo219 (14. April 2016)

Asus spricht ja davon, dass die Prämien bis morgen ausgeliefert sein sollen. 
Ist mit ausgeliefert gemeint das Paket ist aus dem Lager raus oder der Postmann liefert aus? 
Auch wenn ich nicht im Ansatz daran glaube, dass sich bis morgen was tut. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Behrlii (14. April 2016)

Naja was auch immer zwischen verlassen des Lagers und ankommen liegen nur 3 Tage meistens MAX. Die 2 Wochen sind rum bei mir am Samstag bin mal gespannt denke nicht das ich das noch kriege leider, bin dermaßen enttäuscht. Schreibe aber weiter fleißig die Emails hin. Werde jetzt auch mal direkt an Asus schreiben einfach das die merken was sie da für einen Mist verzapfen.


----------



## _LS_ (15. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe den Thread schon seit längerem verfolgt und jetzt am 13.04. selber eine Mail an ASUS Insider bezüglich meines Antrags vom 30.01. geschickt und am 14.04. dann diese Antwort erhalten: 
"Sehr geehrter Teilnehmer, vielen Dank für Ihre Email. Es tut uns leid, dass wir Sie mit der langen Wartezeit verärgert haben. Die Prämien werden voraussichtlich innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen versendet. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis."
Das heißt dann wohl weitere 2 Wochen warten?!
Weiß jemand zufällig, ob überhaupt schon Sachprämien versendet wurden oder bisher nur Geld?


----------



## orca113 (15. April 2016)

Habe noch nicht gehört das Sachprämien versendet wurden. Ich glaube inzwischen auch nicht mehr daran. Das war es für euch Jungs.


----------



## Rodn3y84 (15. April 2016)

Mal kurzer Zwischenstand, habe ASUS bei Facebook angeschrieben und gefragt ob die mir dort was genaueres sagen könnten von wegen wie lange es nun ungefähr noch dauern könnte. Habe zwar auch nur wieder den Textbaustein bekommen von wegen "wir haben nicht mit soviel Resonanz gerechnet" mir wurde jedoch auch als Entschädigung für die lange Wartezeit das neue Need for Speed geschenkt. vielleicht hat da noch wer Interesse dran, einem geschenktem Gaul schaut man halt nicht ins Maul .


----------



## orca113 (16. April 2016)

Oh ha, jetzt wird Asus jedem etwas schenken müssen...


----------



## Flipbo219 (16. April 2016)

@Rodn3y84 was hast du denn ungefähr geschrieben und wie lange hat die Antwort gebraucht? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rodn3y84 (17. April 2016)

Also der genau Verlauf sieht so aus ^^

Ich: 13.04.2016 22:39
Guten Abend wollte mal fragen wie ihr das mit euren cashback Aktionen organisiert, warte nun schon gut 3 Monate auf meine frontbase und bekomme vom Email Kontakt nur Bausatz emails die mir nicht im geringsten einen Fortschritt des Vorganges zeigen sondern eher jedes mal wie Ausflüchte wirken. Ich will niemanden etwas unterstellen aber mir kommt das langsam nach Verschleppung vor. Für ein Unternehmen ihrer Größe ist das eher peinlich.

ASUS Deutschland: 14.04.2016 09:02
Hallo Martin ,
vielen Dank für deine Nachricht. Wir wurden von der riesigen Anzahl an Teilnehmern schlicht überwältigt und müssen daher noch um ein wenig Geduld bitten.  Es wird sicher kein Geld verschleppt, sondern es zieht sich einfach etwas hin. 
Unsere Kollegen vom Cashback-Team haben uns aber zugesagt, dass alle offenen Anträge innerhalb der nächsten Wochen überwiesen werden.
Außerdem gibt es eine Status-Abfrage:
Cashback – Status-Abfrage |  ASUS Insider
Hast du dort schon einmal reingeschaut? Du kannst uns auch gerne deine Cashback-ID mitteilen und wir hören bei den Kollegen vom Cashback-Team nach. 
Danke für dein Verständnis und viele Grüße,
Dein ASUS Deutschland Team
Cashback – Status-Abfrage
Status-Abfrage zu Ihrem Cashback-Antrag Sie haben an einer unserer Promotion-Aktionen teilgenommen, und möchten den Status Ihres Teilnahmeantrags kontrollieren?Füllen Sie hierzu bitte einfach das untenstehende Formular aus.

Ich: 14.04.2016 13:25
Etwas hinziehen ist aber schon etwas Untertrieben oder? Drei Monate sind schon eine Adresse und ich kenne Leute die sogar noch länger warten als ich. Ja die Status Abfrage kenne ich, wo seit langer zeit das steht "Ihr Antrag Nr. XXXXX vom 28.01.2016 hat den Status: Antrag Freigegben"  und dieses Antrag freigegeben lese ich nun schon seit Januar, es wäre super wenn der Prozess da besser bzw. detaillierter aufgeführt werden würde.

ASUS Deutschland: 14.04.2016 15:21
Wir fragen direkt bei den Kollegen nach.

Ich: 14.04.2016 15:23
ok, da bin ich gespannt ob es mal neue Infos gibt

ASUS Deutschland: 14.04.2016 15:52
Hallo Martin,
wir haben Feedback von den Kollegen erhalten. Tatsächlich hat uns die Menge an Anträgen schlicht überwältigt, weshalb es zwischenzeitlich zu Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den Prämien gekommen ist. Es tut uns sehr leid, dass du hiervon betroffen bist. 
Wir können dir als Entschädigung für die lange Wartezeit einen Spiele-Code für das brandneue Need for Speed anbieten. Was meinst du?

und heute um 18 Uhr hatte ich den Key dann, dauert halt was aber was ist man inzwischen schon anderes von ASUS gewohnt xD
zeigen sich zu mindestens ein wenig einsichtig das sie ******* gebaut haben.


----------



## baomeista (18. April 2016)

Noch ein weiterer Monat vergangen und immer noch kein Status update.
Ich verliere langsam den Glauben, dass ich überhaupt nochmal ein Headset bekomme.

Bin mal gespannt was für eine Standard Email Antwort ich bekomme.


----------



## TheLo0s (18. April 2016)

Habe mich ebenfalls per Facebook an Asus gewendet...


-----------------------------
Antwort 18.04.16 - 7:44

Hallo Björn ,
zunächst möchten wir uns für die entstandene Wartezeit entschuldigen. Tatsächlich hat uns die Menge an Anträgen schlicht überwältigt, weshalb es zwischenzeitlich zu Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den Prämien gekommen ist. Es tut uns sehr leid, dass du hiervon betroffen bist. Wir können dir als Entschädigung für die lange Wartezeit einen Spiele-Code für das brandneue Need for Speed anbieten. Was meinst du?

Viele Grüße,
Dein ASUS Deutschland Team

-----------------------

Habe denen jetzt geschrieben das ich das gerne annehmen würde... Melde mich nochmal sobald ich den Key erhalten hab.


----------



## orca113 (18. April 2016)

Hoffe ihr bekommt wenigstens die Keys zeitnah...


----------



## Flipbo219 (18. April 2016)

Super, heute morgen geschrieben, gerade den Code bekommen. Wenigstens ist der Facebook Support fähig. 
Wobei die Kommunikation auch geil ist. Einfach ohne einen Kommentar den Code zugeschickt bekommen. 
Danke auf jeden Fall an @Rodn3y84 für den Tipp!

Aber für Asus ist es sowieso grade das günstigste uns die NFS Codes als Trost zu geben, zumal Aktuell  eine Aktion bei denen läuft bei der man das Game gratis bekommt. 

Asus Insider hat übrigens auch nochmal geantwortet:
"[...]in der Tat ist unsere Logistik seit letzter Woche dabei, die noch ausstehenden Prämien zu versenden. Wir werden und umgehend informieren, ob Ihre schon auf dem Weg ist."

Mal sehen was da kommt..


----------



## Rodn3y84 (18. April 2016)

Nichts zu danken, von mir haste den Key ja nicht ^^
Ja bin auch echt mal gespannt ob wir die teile noch dieses Jahr bekommen xD


----------



## Snoopdogg85 (18. April 2016)

Auch von mir ein dickes danke @Rodn3y84

Habe Asus über FB angeschrieben und habe genau die gleiche Antwort bekommen wie alle anderen inkl. dem Angebot für den Key. Habe diesen auch direkt bekommen.
Danke nochmal.
Und wie schon gesagt wurde....einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul

Bleibt nur abzuwarten ob das Headset auch noch kommt oder ob Asus die Kunden jetzt nur mit dem Key zufrieden stellen will. Warten wir es ab.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (18. April 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hoffe ihr bekommt wenigstens die Keys zeitnah...



   Denkst du das Selbe, das ich auch denke?


"Lieber [Name hier einfügen],
Es tut uns leid, dass du so lange auf deinen Key für das neue Need for Speed warten musstest. Tatsächlich hat uns die Menge an Keys schlichtweg überwältigt, weshalb es zwischendurch zu Lieferschwierigkeiten mit den Keys gekommen ist. Es tut uns sehr leid, dass du hiervon betroffen bist. Wir können dir als  Entschädigung für die lange Wartezeit ein Cash-Back anbieten. Was meinst du?"



gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Gripschi (19. April 2016)

Ich glaube dann zündet jemand Asus an.

Erinnert mich an Vodafone von nen Kumpel. Seit Monaten immer dieselben Aussagen am Telefon. Der zündet die bestimmt irwan an.

Gesendet von meinem FP1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Behrlii (19. April 2016)

Hey Leute,
hab an Asus jetzt auch mal geschrieben hoffe ich kriege auch einen Key.
Zum Asus Insider: Habe eine Neue Mail bekommen xD jetzt heißt es : Tut uns leid wir versenden in 1-1.5 Wochen. 
Lustig das es erst 2 Wochen waren die auch abgelaufen waren. Wird wohl ewig so weiter gehen.


----------



## baomeista (19. April 2016)

Gerade auch einen Key bekommen über Facebook.
Über Email über Asus-Insider hiess es: "Der Versand der noch ausstehenden Prämien wird im Laufe der Woche abgeschlossen werden."

Bin mal gespannt ob es dann nächste Woche soweit ist, mit dem Key haben die bei mir zumindest wieder einige Pluspunkte gesammelt.


----------



## Flipbo219 (20. April 2016)

Ihr werdet niemals erraten, was der DHL Mann gerade abgegeben hat.  Unglaublich.. Aus dem nichts heraus. Asus weiß zu überraschen. 

Btw. mein Antrag steht immer noch auf freigegeben, theoretisch sollte also noch nichts da sein.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (20. April 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Ihr werdet niemals erraten, was der DHL Mann gerade abgegeben hat.  Unglaublich.. Aus dem nichts heraus. Asus weiß zu überraschen.
> 
> Btw. mein Antrag steht immer noch auf freigegeben, theoretisch sollte also noch nichts da sein.



Einen NfS-Key?


----------



## Flipbo219 (20. April 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Einen NfS-Key?



Zum Glück nicht.  Die Strix Claw.  Nach gerade mal 108 Tagen.


----------



## TheLo0s (20. April 2016)

Sehr cool! Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob meine Prämie auch die Tage kommt


----------



## Rodn3y84 (20. April 2016)

Meine kam ganz unerwartet auch heute, ich war echt überrascht xD


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2016)

Boah Leute... Freue mich für euch das ihr eure Sachen nun langsam bekommt[emoji106]


----------



## baomeista (22. April 2016)

Mein Headset kam heute auch ganz unerwartet rein, ich weiß gar nicht mehr welches Headset ich bekommen sollte, gab ja 2 Headsets.


----------



## orca113 (22. April 2016)

Jetzt räumt es aber  Bravo ASUS. Am ende wird doch noch alles gut


----------



## Rodn3y84 (23. April 2016)

jap was lange währt wird endlich gut  hoffe doch das nun auch alle rankommen die schon so ewig warten


----------



## Agrend7 (23. April 2016)

Fast ein halbes Jahr hat es nun gedauert, nett gemeint. Aber der schlechte Eindruck bleibt leider


----------



## _LS_ (23. April 2016)

Hab meinen NfS-Key am 19.04. bekommen und am 21.04. dann nach über 80 Tagen meine Maus. Ich finde, dass sich die Wartezeit für Prämien im Wert von ~90€ zu einem 140€ Mainboard trotzdem gelohnt hat.


----------



## razermen (23. April 2016)

Warte nun auch schon eine gefühlte ewigkeit auf meine Prämie.

Habe auch einen Need for Speed Key als Entschädigung für das lange warten bekommen, nur funktioniert der nicht bei Origin. 
Code wurde schon eingelöst, obwohl erst frisch einen Account angelegt bei Origin. 

Tja bin gespannt wie das weitergeht....


----------



## Agrend7 (23. April 2016)

Warum habt ihr einen NFS Key bekommen :o ich nicht


----------



## Flipbo219 (23. April 2016)

Agrend7 schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr einen NFS Key bekommen :o ich nicht


Haben und bei Asus vermutlich genügend aufgeregt. Würde denen einfach an deiner Stelle schreiben, dass du dich fragst wie dir die Wartezeit entschädigt werden kann.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Agrend7 (23. April 2016)

Ich probiere es und werde berichten was dabei rumkommt


----------



## orca113 (24. April 2016)

Agrend7 schrieb:


> Ich probiere es und werde berichten was dabei rumkommt



Glaube du musst bei Asus Insider auf Facebook meckern dann geht es


----------



## Cokicoke (25. April 2016)

Heute ist auch endlich nach über 3 Monaten mein Cashback Geschenk in Form der Asus Strix Claw angekommen. Bin mit der Maus sehr zufrieden, aber nie wieder!


----------



## -Shorty- (25. April 2016)

Warum? 
Klingt so als hätte man dir während des Zeitraums ein Bein abgenommen, in Wahrheit ist doch einfach nur Zeit vergangen oder?


----------



## orca113 (25. April 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Warum?
> Klingt so als hätte man dir während des Zeitraums ein Bein abgenommen, in Wahrheit ist doch einfach nur Zeit vergangen oder?






Aber ärgerlich ist es schon was ASUS da mit den "Sachprämien" angefangen hat.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. April 2016)

Hab hier aber auch schon von Sachwerten von um die 90€ gelesen für den Kauf eine Boards für 150€.

Ist im Einzelfall sicherlich doof so lange warten zu müssen aber das so eine Aktion auch gewissermaßen wasserdicht sein muss, ist ja auch klar.
Ich denke bei solchen Aktionen kommen locker 1/3 der Anträge auf Cash-back auf Betrugsfälle. 
Gleichzeitig kannst du aber auch keine 100 Mann abstellen um die Anträge zu prüfen, 
sonst bliebe als Prämie nur eine Büroklammer oder wahlweise eine Wäscheklammer übrig.


----------



## Agrend7 (26. April 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Glaube du musst bei Asus Insider auf Facebook meckern dann geht es



Hast du die Seite für mich? ich finde nichts


----------



## Flipbo219 (26. April 2016)

Hier: ASUS Deutschland

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Agrend7 (28. April 2016)

Also ich habe mich an ASUS gewendet. Und ich muss sagen - bis jetzt bin ich nur enttäuscht worden. 

Der Support gibt einem keine Hilfe.. 
Die Entschädigung gibt es nicht, weil die Aktion jetzt abgeschlossen ist und ich anscheinend nicht unfreundlich genug zum Support war. Mir wurde gesagt "die anderen haben sich wohl mehr beschwert". Das ist ja eine tolle Aussage ganz ehrlich, ich habe mich mehrfach beschwert, sowohl auf Facebook, als auch beim Asus-Insider Team. 

So ein Aftersales-Verhalten ist mir bei keinem anderen Hersteller bis jetzt so untergekommen.


----------



## Flipbo219 (28. April 2016)

Das tut mir Leid zu hören.:/ 
Du kannst die nur weiter "nerven" bis du einen Code bekommst. Verlinke doch mal hier Thread oder so wenn du denen schreibst. Ich meine das geht ja nicht an Asus vorbei. Ist ja auch eine Form von "Werbung".😂

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Agrend7 (29. April 2016)

Ich lasse die Sache nun einfach ruhen. 
Die Hardware von Asus ist ja nicht schlecht, mein halber PC + Monitor besteht daraus. Aber sobald man Kunde ist, wird man fallengelassen, weshalb ich Asus leider echt nicht weiterempfehlen kann. Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht nur die Cashback Aktion. 

Einfach schade, verschenktes Potential


----------



## J_L (29. April 2016)

Ich warte nun schon 3 Monate auf meine Prämie von der Winter-Cashback Aktion.
Ist meiner Meinung nach schon ein starkes Stück, was hier abgezogen wird!
Auf meine letzte Rückfrage beüzglich einem Informationsupdate - ansonsten wird man ja ohnehin im dunklen stehen gelassen - habe ich nicht mal mehr die übliche generische Baustein-Sätze Antwort bekommen. Immerhin brachten die mich das ein oder andere mal in der Vergangenheit zumindest zum Schmunzeln -.-


----------



## BlackDaishi (4. Mai 2016)

Hab auch mal nach meinem Stand zur Winteraktion ne Mail losgeschickt.
Als Antwort kam erst mal zurück: Das Dokument was ich hochgeladen habe ist keine gültige Rechnung.

Bin mal gespannt was ich jetzt als Antwort auf meine Frage bekomme, was denn nicth mit der Rechnung stimmt. 
Vorallem schon witzig das die es nicht schaffen in den 3 Monaten ne kurze Mail abzuschicken, das was mit dem Dokument nicht stimmt.


----------



## razermen (11. Mai 2016)

Habe heute endlich nach langem Warten meine Prämie den STRIX 2.0 per Post erhalten.


----------



## Agrend7 (20. Mai 2016)

Mich hat gerade eine E-Mail erreicht, dass ich doch einen Need For Speed Key erhalte :o ich hatte nichts mehr dazu geschrieben. Welch positive Überraschung! Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden,  ob ich ihn erhalte


----------



## Agrend7 (24. Mai 2016)

Key gestern erhalten, wenn ich hier nichts mehr schreibe wurde der auch erfolgreich eingelöst - alles negative zum Thema Asus ist hiermit vergessen


----------



## gokzilla (28. Dezember 2016)

Das es so lange dauert ist meiner Meinung nach Absicht. Sie wollen sich vergewissern ob die Kunden nicht einfach das Aktions Produkt kaufen und innerhalb von 2 Wochen oder auf Amazon in 4 Wochen zurück schicken und einfach nur das Cashback abgreifen. 
Ich habe vor knapp einem Jahr eine Asus Maximus VIII Ranger Mainboard für 180€ gekauft und dazu das Casback Produkt Asus Strix 2.0 Headset genommen. 
Nach 6 emails und halben Jahr später kam das Headset an. 

Auf der Homepage steht:Falls der Teilnehmer nach der Registrierung das Aktionsprodukt umtauscht oder von seinem Rückgabe- oder Widerspruchsrecht Gebrauch macht, entfällt der Aktions-Anspruch rückwirkend. An den Teilnehmer bereits ausgezahlte CashBack-Beträge oder versendete Geschenke sind, zuzüglich einer Bearbeitungsgebühr in Höhe von 75 Euro, unverzüglich an ASUS zurückzuzahlen/zurückzuschicken. ASUS wird unabhängig von einer Rückzahlung gegen Betrugs- und Missbrauchsversuche vorgehen.

Da dies unmöglich ist durchzusetzen, ist es für Asus viel einfacher einfach mit der Casback Zahlung so lange zu warten das die Rückgabe ablaufen zu lassen und danach zu zahlen. 

Einfach gesagt, Asus wartet 4 Wochen ab und kontrolliert danach einzelne Käufe ob sie zurück geschickt wurden, wenn nicht wird das Casback ausgezahlt oder das Cashback Produkt verschickt. Weil Wahrscheinlich nur 1-2 Mitarbeiter dafür zuständig sind, dauert es eben lange


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2016)

Was man dem Kunden ja sehr einfach mitteilen könnte.
So macht es einfach nur den Eindruck das die Kunden im Regen stehen gelassen werden.


----------



## gokzilla (28. Dezember 2016)

Natürlich, deshalb werde ich nie wieder ein Asus Produkt kaufen. Asus denkt wohl das sie so weniger Betrüger anlocken, in Wirklichkeit vergraulen sie aber die ehrlichen Käufer.


----------



## Lowmotion (24. Januar 2017)

Das ist doch normal, dass Asus 4 Wochen wegen des Rückgaberechts wartet. Wenn du aktuell eine Grafikkarte kaufst, den Spielecode anforderst und die Karte zurückschickst, dann darfst du das Spiel behalten. Das geht so weit, dass man bei zB. Caseking auf Nachfrage mal den einen oder anderen Code geschenkt bekommt.

Was wirklich nervt: ein Cashbackantrag wird wohl zunächst immer genehmigt und erst später geprüft, wenn du das Produkt nicht mehr zurückgeben kannst.

Bei MSI dauerte es genau 4 Wochen mit dem Cashback, aber bei Asus waren es vom Kaufzeitpunkt bis zur Auszahlung durch mehrere Nachfragen über 9 Monate.


----------



## Todesklinge (25. Januar 2017)

Habe heute meinen Asus PG348Q mit 200 Euro Cashback, beantragt.
Mal schauen wie lange das dauert.

Bei meiner letzten Cashback Aktion vor rund 2 Jahren glaube ich, es war die Asus STRIX GTX 980 Ti, ging das ziemlich schnell (4-6 Wochen).


----------



## D4rkResistance (20. Februar 2017)

Moin zusammen,

da ich keine Lust habe, nochmal 20 Seiten durchzublettern, ne kurze Frage: 

An wen muss ich mich wenden, wenn ich seit fast 11 Wochen auf meine 40€ ASUS Cashback warte. Gibt's da irgendeine Asus Support Hotline!? Oder muss ich denen ne Mail schreiben!? Oder ist 11 Wochen warten noch innerhalb der üblichen ASUS-Cashback-Wartezeit? Habe meinen Cashback Antrag direkt Anfang Dezember nach dem Kauf meiner GTX 1080 mit allen nötigen Unterlagen eingereicht und dann auch einige Wochen später den Status "Freigegeben" in meinen Aufträgen gesehen. Seit dem ist aber nichts mehr passiert...keine weitere Mail, keine Einzahlung auf mein Konto. Nervt mich grade ein wenig. Bei der Aktion stand zwar dabei das es 6-9 Wochen dauern kann, bis das Geld aufm Konto ist, aber nach fast 11 Wochen sollte das Geld ja langsam mal drauf sein. 

Also an wen muss ich mich da wenden!? Telefon ist mir lieber, falls das möglich ist!


----------



## nordx (24. Februar 2017)

Hab mir ebenfalls die Strix 1080 A8G gekauft (18.01.2017).

Mein "Werdegang" mit Asus-Deals sieht so aus:

18.01.2017 Grakka gekauft.
19.01.2017 Cashback beantragt
22.01.2017 erster Antrag wurde abgelehnt weil meine Online-Registrierung eine andere Adresse beinhaltete als die Rechnungsadresse (versandadresse).... online also auf selbe Adresse geändert und neu beantragt XD....
ca. 27.01.2017 wurde der Antrag Freigegeben (wird mir nicht angezeigt wann und bekam auch keine Info-Mail).
bis heute aber noch kein Geld (40€) am Konto erhalten.

Werde mich melden sobald es was neues gibt, hab das Thema auch abonniert.


----------



## D4rkResistance (3. März 2017)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> An wen muss ich mich wenden, wenn ich seit fast 11 Wochen auf meine 40€ ASUS Cashback warte. Gibt's da irgendeine Asus Support Hotline!? Oder muss ich denen ne Mail schreiben!? Oder ist 11 Wochen warten noch innerhalb der üblichen ASUS-Cashback-Wartezeit? Habe meinen Cashback Antrag direkt Anfang Dezember nach dem Kauf meiner GTX 1080 mit allen nötigen Unterlagen eingereicht und dann auch einige Wochen später den Status "Freigegeben" in meinen Aufträgen gesehen. Seit dem ist aber nichts mehr passiert...keine weitere Mail, keine Einzahlung auf mein Konto. Nervt mich grade ein wenig. Bei der Aktion stand zwar dabei das es 6-9 Wochen dauern kann, bis das Geld aufm Konto ist, aber nach fast 11 Wochen sollte das Geld ja langsam mal drauf sein.


Wollte nur Bescheid geben, dass ich das Cashback letzte Woche erhalten habe. Ohne das ich irgendwas dazu beigetragen habe! Kam einfach ein wenig verspätet. Nun gut! 


> *Komplette Details
> 
> *Kauf der GTX 1080: 07.12.2016
> Cashback-Antrag eingereicht: 13.12.2016
> ...


----------



## Bayar (10. März 2017)

Selbes Problem bei mir mein Antrag habe ich am 10.01.17 freigegeben bekommen (Mit Bestätigungsmail), heute ist der 10.03.17 und ich habe immer noch nichts in der Hand.

Einfach nur enttäuschend von Asus muss echt nicht sein...


----------



## spammy (11. März 2017)

Ich habe mich jetzt nur angemeldet, um auch meinen Senf dazu zu geben. 
Ich habe bereits am 28.12.16 eine Freigabe erhalten und ein Sachgeschenk gewählt. Auf eine Nachfrage wie lange ungefähr der Versand dauert, habe ich ebenfalls die Standardantwort mit 90 Tagen erhalten. 
Bis heute habe ich weder eine Versandbestätigung, noch eine weitere Mail, noch Ware. 

Persönlich werde ich mich jetzt von Asus distanzieren und auf andere Hersteller ausweichen. Meines Erachtens ist das keine Kundenbindung, sofern wirklich die vollen 90 Tage ausgereizt werden. Dann sollte doch ehrlich kommuniziert werden, dass der Versand erst anch 70-90 Tagen erfolgt. In meinem Fall bin ich jetzt enttäuscht, da ich davon ausgegangen bin dass die gewünschte Maus zeitnah bei mir auftaucht, da mein älteres Modell den Geist aufgibt. In diesem Fall wäre es sogar klüger gewesen den Cashback zu nehmen und die Maus direkt zu kaufen, so hätte ich die Maus und könnte wenigstens auf Geld nach 90 Tagen hoffen.

Mehr Transparenz wäre wünschenswert, gerade hinsichtlich der Hürden zwischen Freigabe und Versand.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (10. April 2017)

Hat jetzt schon irgendwer das Geld für den 34" Monitor zurück bekommen?


----------



## Reap (11. April 2017)

Entschuldigt, falls dies bereits thematisiert wurde und ich es übersehen habe:
Wo finde ich den Promotion-Code, wenn ich bei Mindfactory eines der Produkte aus dieser Aktion gekauft habe?

Edit: Gefunden.


----------



## ACIID (16. April 2017)

Bei mir ist es ähnlich:
ID 3034730.12.2016
ASUS Winter-DealsZ170 PRO GAMING
40,00 € SEPA Cashback
Freigegeben
Bis heute nichts erhalten.

Erst hat man Ärger mit den Board weil XMP nicht richtig funktioniert dann nun das.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T585 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cety01 (2. Mai 2017)

Dem schließe ich mich an.....22.12.16 gekauft...status freigegeben....2x Mail bis jetzt unbeantwortet.
Also bitteschön? Nennt man sowas Support oder lässt man als Kunde in Zukunft dann doch die Finger davon?
1 Woche warte ich noch, dann gehe ich zu Verkäufer denn auch die brauchen sich nich herausreden, die werben da ja auch mit, und damit legen die einem die Entscheidung quasi in den Warenkorb .....echt eine ganz schlechte Aktion von Asus!!


----------



## Zetta (2. Mai 2017)

matten1987 schrieb:


> Hat jetzt schon irgendwer das Geld für den 34" Monitor zurück bekommen?



Ich immer noch nicht. Habe den PG348Q Ende Januar gekauft und bis heute keinen Cent von Asus bekommen. Und die 90 Tage sind bereits verstrichen. Es handelt sich hier um 200€ Cashback. Wenn Asus glaubt dass ich auf diese Summe verzichte...
Setze Asus eine Frist von 14 Tagen. Sollte die verstreichen und immer noch kein Geld kommen gebt die Sache eurem Anwalt weiter.
Sollte das Geld nicht in den 2 Wochen kommen werde ich allein aus Prinzip nie wieder ein Asus Produkt kaufen. Wie kann man so dumm sein und eine Cashback Aktion starten, die den zahlenden Kunden statt zu binden eher noch vergrault!?


----------



## cety01 (2. Mai 2017)

ich habe das ganze mit einer fetten Überschrift bei Amazon bewertet. Man kann auch bei Amazon Bewerten ohne da gekauft zu haben ! Das wirkt Wunder ! Ich habe schon 2x Produkte Bewertet wo dann auf einmal sehr schnell vom Hersteller reagiert wurde. Also macht euch bitte die Arbeit und Bewertet das erworbene Produkt mit einer Dementsprechenden Überschrift. So viele User wie bei Amazon erreicht man nirgends.....Wir sollten uns sowas nicht gefallen lassen !


----------



## cety01 (3. Mai 2017)

Habe heute Nachricht bekommen per Mail, und sie wollen sich bemühen den Betrag auszuzahlen.....werde hier berichten)


----------



## Zetta (10. Mai 2017)

Na toll. Auf der Asus Promotion Seite wurde der Status meines Cashbackantrags als abgeschlossen deklariert. Aber das Geld (200€) ist natürlich immer noch nicht auf meinem Konto. Unglaublich wie amateurhaft das alles über die Bühne läuft. Nie wieder ASUS!


----------



## Sanyoo01 (18. Mai 2017)

Cashback für meinen Monitor heute erhalten. Antrag eingereicht am 02.02.2017. Jetzt nur noch auf die Kohle fürs MB warten


----------



## Earthrise (22. Mai 2017)

Hab noch keine Kohle für meinen PG348Q bekommen. Antrag eingereicht am 28.01.2017. Echt arm von ASUS die Käufer derart lange hinzuhalten.


----------



## Todesklinge (23. Mai 2017)

Nach rund 110 Tagen, habe ich nun meine 200€ Cashback von meinem PG348Q bekommen!

Aber!
Den Dawn Of War 3 Key von der 1080Ti, habe ich noch am selben Tag bekommen!!!!!!
Den Prey Key 2 Tage später.
Das ist schon sehr löblich.

Scheinbar gibt es bei Cashback sehr große Wartezeiten, bei game Keys geht das sau schnell.


----------



## Chimera (23. Mai 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Nach rund 110 Tagen, habe ich nun meine 200€ Cashback von meinem PG348Q bekommen!
> 
> Aber!
> Den Dawn Of War 3 Key von der 1080Ti, habe ich noch am selben Tag bekommen!!!!!!
> ...



Was wahrscheinlich nen simplen Grund hat: die Cashabwicklung macht nicht Asus, sondern eine externe Firma und da schickt der liebe User also erst mal alle Daten an Asus, diese verifizieren sie und leiten diese dann weiter an den Ausführer (viele Seite vorher wurde dies ja von Asus schon mal erwähnt) und die scheinen halt nicht grad die allerschnellsten zu sein.
Gamecodes kommen meist von den Herstellern selbst und/oder vom Händler. Drum geht so was oftmals deutlich schneller. Aber was ich halt immer noch nicht verstehe: dass diese Aktionen bei Asus die reinsten Anglermethoden sind (sprich schmeiss den Köder aus, irgendjemand beisst sowieso an und den kann man dann an der Angel zappeln lassen) und seit Jahren(!) immer und immer wieder zum selben Theater führen, weiss ja nun wahrlich mittlerweile jeder, der in Foren unterwegs ist und trotzdem schnappen immer noch sooooo viele nach dem Köder, sind dann aber unzufrieden wenn sie Wochen oder Monate warten müssen, obwohl dies schon vor dem Kauf bekannt ist  Ergo: müssen wohl einige echt masochistische Tendenzen an den Tag legen


----------



## DjTomCat (24. Mai 2017)

Ja Asus ist in der hin Sicht und auch in vielen anderen Sachen einfach sehr weit hinterher. Ich habe bestimmt 20 Jahre nur Asus MB gehabt und bin jetzt zu MSI gewechselt und ich bereue es nicht. Top Support und Cashback hat 4 Wochen gedauert, da war es auf meinem Konto.

ASUS muß sich langsam schämen was die so abziehen. Aber die Leute kaufen es.

Aber mit einer solchen Politik vergrault man seine Kunden und ich bin schon mal einer.


----------



## izanagi23 (24. Mai 2017)

Gabs das Cashback schon im letzten Jahr? Doof gelaufen, hätte ich letztes jahr ne Menge zurückbekommen :/


----------



## Atlantikhawk (25. Mai 2017)

Auch bei mir war es so:
Dez 16 MB z170 pro gaming gekauft, sofort registriert, Status im März 17 als geprüft und ok bzw als Freigegeben geändert aber bis dato no cashback erhalten!

Nun frage ich mich an welche email habt ihr euch gehalten um eure unmut kunt zu tun?


----------



## TammerID (13. Juni 2017)

Warte auch noch auf meine 200€ für meinen PG348Q.
Eingereicht habe ich die Unterlagen am 27.01.2017 und es ist auch Freigegeben.
Es beruhigt mich nun das die Wartezeiten auch bei anderen enorm lange sind, dennoch ist es frech.
Würde ich so meine Rechnungen bezahlen, wie die sich an ihre *eigenen* Zahlungsfristen halten, dann würde ich schon lange auf der Straße sitzen...
Naja beruhigen wir uns mit der Tatsache das bei solchen Aktionen immer sehr viele Leute mitmachen...


----------



## Atlantikhawk (20. Juni 2017)

Hi,

wollte mal eine Rückmeldung abgeben:

die Kohle wurde endlich überwiesen.... 
ja das dauert echt lange.... soviel Kaffe kann man nicht kochen um die Zeit zu  überbrücken


----------



## Skrondgar (8. Juli 2017)

Hab am 29.06. meinen DOW3 Key "beantragt". Langes Formular und ich musste die Rechnung hochladen (als jpg, nicht etwa als PDF). Rückmeldung per Mail man prüfe und käme nach 5 Tagen wieder auf mich zu. Bisher nichts, wie kann man das Beschleunigen?


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (8. Juli 2018)

Will mich an dieser Stelle mal bedanken. 

Hatte mir ein Asus PRIME Z370-A und eine 256GB Intel 760p herausgesucht. Gratis dazu hätte es einen Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED Tower Kühler (Straßenpreis bei irgendwas um die 30 €) und 90 € Cashback gegeben. Also ein gutes Board und ne moderne SSD (nicht die Beste, aber für meine Zwecke mehr als gut) für nicht mal 150 € und noch einen Tower-Kühler für Umme dazu.

War gedanklich eigentlich auch schon bestellt. Bis ich diesen Thread (und andere) gefunden habe. Joa, was soll ich sagen, mein Warenkorb wurde ganz fix überarbeitet. Alles wo Asus draufstand, ist rausgeflogen. Schade irgendwie, Asus ist ja ein guter Hersteller, soweit ich das als Laie beurteilen kann. Aber wer so mit seinen Kunden umgeht, hat es nicht besser verdient. 3 - ? Monate warten und rechtlich gesehen (steht in den Aktions-Bedingungen) überhaupt keinen Anspruch auf das Cashback? Nene, Asus, lass mal stecken. 

Es ist jetzt ein Board eines anderen Herstellers geworden. Auch die Entscheidung bzgl. der Asus-GPU die ich schon ins Auge gefasst hatte, wurde verworfen.

Das hier geht natürlich auch noch einmal an Asus raus.

LG Sesselsitzer


----------



## RobinSprdl (24. März 2019)

Moin Moin, wir schreiben das Jahr 2019 und ich habe Anfang Dezember 2018 eine Vega 64 gekauft wo 3 Spiele und 35€ Cashback versprochen wird.
Habe Januar den 08. das Formular mit Rechnungsbeleg, Bankdaten etc. pp ausgefüllt und auch eine Bestätigungs Mail bekommen.
Jetzt habe ich bei ASUS ca. 3 Monate später angerufen und kurz darauf angeschrieben, weil man diese Promotion Abteilung telefonisch nicht erreichen kann (es wird eine nummer angegeben aber die ist nicht vergeben wenn man dort anruft)
Auf meine 2 Emails bezüglich meinen 35€ Cashback kriege ich keine Antwort, seit 2 Wochen.
Die Abteilungen die erreichbar sind können nicht helfen weil Sie in die Promotion-Sachen nicht reinschauen können.

Ich befürchte das wenn ich es irgendwann schaffe jemanden zu erreichen, die Frist um ist für die Auszahlung und ich nichts bekomme.
Auch ich boykottiere ASUS, denn das ist ein dreistes Spiel was mit den Kunden geführt wird.
Es ist erschreckend zu sehen das diese Masche bis 2015 zurückgeht....

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## RobinSprdl (24. März 2019)

Erstaunlich befriedigend das zu lesen, niewieder ASUS.
Freches Spiel die Kunden wie kleine Mädchen zu behandeln und ihnen süßes versprechen...


----------



## RobinSprdl (24. März 2019)

Gamekeys kriegen die geschickt, Geld müssen die rausrücken... klar ist das schwierig bei solch gierigen griffeln


----------



## BlackViper59 (17. April 2019)

19.12.2018 Cashback beantragt
...Nichts (Keine Bestätigung oder Ähnliches)
24.01.2019 Erste Mail von mir, um Informationen zu erhalten
29.01.2019 Antwort: Antrag akzeptiert am 19.12.2018,  bis zu 90 Tage zur Auszahlung
05.04.2019 Nächste Anfrage von mir. Odyssee Passierschein A38 beginnt! 
bis Heute: Ein Support schickt mich zum anderen und immer so weiter. Einzige Antwort mit "Information" die ich bekomme ist "bis zu 90 Werktagen"

Auf die Anmerkung, dass bereits über 90 Werktage verstrichen sind, keine Antwort bei irgendeinen Support. 

@PCGH Redaktion, ihr als unabhängige Journalisten könntet doch mal darüber berichten?


----------



## mcmarky (5. Juni 2019)

Hier das gleiche, RTX 2080 OC im Januar bei Alternate gekauft. Alles fristgerecht eingereicht, per Mail nachgefragt -> keine Antwort mehr!


----------



## Sight (6. Juni 2019)

BlackViper59 schrieb:


> 19.12.2018 Cashback beantragt
> ...Nichts (Keine Bestätigung oder Ähnliches)
> 24.01.2019 Erste Mail von mir, um Informationen zu erhalten
> 29.01.2019 Antwort: Antrag akzeptiert am 19.12.2018,  bis zu 90 Tage zur Auszahlung
> ...




Bin seit Ende Januar am warten, auch immer wieder die Ausrede mit 90 Tagen. Die bei mir bald 2x rum sind. Glaube nicht das PCGH da irgendwas berichten wird, sind wahrscheinlich auch Asus Partner über irgendwelche Ecken.


----------



## mcmarky (9. Juni 2019)

Ist schon echt enttäuschend mit asus, wenn es bei Philips und Braun selbst für Zahnbürsten und Rasierer problemlos mit dem Cashback klappt... und davon hat nichts 899,- EUR gekostet.

Kundenbindung sieht auf jeden Fall etwas anders aus.


----------



## Ellina (13. Juni 2019)

Habe auch Cashback gehabt und hatte da nie Probleme.

Habe dort ne mail geschrieben ob sie was brauchen und ne antwort bekommen. (Eventuell macht die musik den ton)

Und vor 1-2 monaten wieder und dann haben sie mir gesagt das es vermerkt ist so zu sagen und dass ich es bekomme. Bisschen später habe ich dann auch ein Cashback artikel bekommen.


----------



## Zsinj (21. Juni 2019)

BlackViper59 schrieb:


> 19.12.2018 Cashback beantragt
> ...Nichts (Keine Bestätigung oder Ähnliches)
> 24.01.2019 Erste Mail von mir, um Informationen zu erhalten
> 29.01.2019 Antwort: Antrag akzeptiert am 19.12.2018,  bis zu 90 Tage zur Auszahlung
> ...


Genau das selbe hier. Bei mir war es  eine VEGA 64. 
Echt Enttäuschend. 
Werde wohl kaum wieder Cashback machen und bis ASUS dem versprochenen Cashback nicht nachkommt kaufe ich auch kein ASUS mehr. Wird es eben ein anderer Unterbau für meinen geplanten 3800X.


----------



## neros22 (22. Juni 2019)

Hat schon einen Grund warum die hier ASUS Service 116 negative Bewertungen haben.


----------



## ASUS_Promo_Team (23. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen, liebe Cashback-Teilnehmer vor allem,

es tut uns wirklich leid, dass Ihr teilweise so lang auf Euer Cashback warten musstest. Wir checken gerade unser komplettes System durch und überprüfen auch unsere internen Abläufe, um zu verhindern, dass das zukünftig passiert.  Wir wollen, dass Ihr alle sowohl mit unseren Produkten als auch mit unserem Service zufrieden seid. Falls Ihr gerade noch auf ein Cashback von uns wartet, dann meldet euch doch bitte direkt bei kundenmanagement@asus-promotion.com und sagt uns eure Antrags-ID. Dann prüfen wir sofort alles durch.  

Euer ASUS Promotion Team


----------



## Zsinj (25. Juli 2019)

ASUS_Promo_Team schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, liebe Cashback-Teilnehmer vor allem,
> 
> es tut uns wirklich leid, dass Ihr teilweise so lang auf Euer Cashback warten musstest. Wir checken gerade unser komplettes System durch und überprüfen auch unsere internen Abläufe, um zu verhindern, dass das zukünftig passiert.  Wir wollen, dass Ihr alle sowohl mit unseren Produkten als auch mit unserem Service zufrieden seid. Falls Ihr gerade noch auf ein Cashback von uns wartet, dann meldet euch doch bitte direkt bei kundenmanagement@asus-promotion.com und sagt uns eure Antrags-ID. Dann prüfen wir sofort alles durch.
> 
> Euer ASUS Promotion Team


Bin ja von den Socken...
Es wurde tatsächlich vor ein paar Tagen überwiesen. 

Wäre echt schön wenn das das nächste mal schneller geht, oder noch besser gleich direkt mit der Rechnung verrechnen (lassen).


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. Juli 2022)

ASUS_Promo_Team schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, liebe Cashback-Teilnehmer vor allem,
> 
> es tut uns wirklich leid, dass Ihr teilweise so lang auf Euer Cashback warten musstest. Wir checken gerade unser komplettes System durch und überprüfen auch unsere internen Abläufe, um zu verhindern, dass das zukünftig passiert.  Wir wollen, dass Ihr alle sowohl mit unseren Produkten als auch mit unserem Service zufrieden seid. Falls Ihr gerade noch auf ein Cashback von uns wartet, dann meldet euch doch bitte direkt bei kundenmanagement@asus-promotion.com und sagt uns eure Antrags-ID. Dann prüfen wir sofort alles durch.
> 
> Euer ASUS Promotion Team




Na dann schreib ich doch mal eine Mail. Ich warte seit 12/2020 auf meinen Cashback.


----------

